# Hag Xmas Case



## Weizguy (30/9/07)

*Bang the gong! The swap is on!*

So you're in the Hunter (or an accepted HAGgis :lol:  ) and you missed out on the 2007 NSW Xmas case swap?
You're concerned about swapping beer with people sooo far away.
Worried that your beer is not good enough to mix it with the best.
No worries at all..., join in here and submit your beer.

Its' about having a little fun with the brewing.

Sure, you should send a decent beer. Nothing that's off or not up-to-par (undrinkable), but you are the best judge of that.
You'll get some quality feedback and probably some tips on improving your output quality...Plus U get to taste a great mix of beers from the locals.

The swap event is likely to be held on a Saturday at Mark's Home Brew shop in Islington, on a date to be nominated. We could maybe even take it into the park across the road. No firm plans yet and open to options.

Big thanks to Mark for the offer of his premises, as he often makes them available to HAG events.

I'm nominating myself as the first official contributor to the inaugural case swap.

I'm happy to provide an 800ml quantity for my swap contribution, and open the floor for input regarding size and quantity of required samples, due date etc.
Would we like a theme for the swap, or just go with your best/favourite brew or at least your fave style?

I'd like to go a little outside the box and brew a beer similar to, but not the same as one I've made in the past.

Here we go:

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).

Beerz
Les out, and over to the Hunter brewers 

<edited for additional spruiking>


----------



## Offline (30/9/07)

Count me in

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet

offline


----------



## goatherder (1/10/07)

Hmm, a theme. Sounds like fun but maybe diversity would suffer a little? How about everyone just puts their best foot forward?

800ml doesn't really suit me - I don't have a ready source of bottles that size. I'm good for standard tallies. As for numbers, how about we see how many put their hand up by a certain date, say a week or two? 14 would be a good number but I'd hate to see someone miss out because of an arbitrary cutoff point.

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - not sure, maybe a Belgian strong dark ala Rocheforte 8, or maybe something hoppy.


----------



## Weizguy (1/10/07)

goatherder said:


> Hmm, a theme. Sounds like fun but maybe diversity would suffer a little? How about everyone just puts their best foot forward?
> 
> 800ml doesn't really suit me - I don't have a ready source of bottles that size. I'm good for standard tallies. As for numbers, how about we see how many put their hand up by a certain date, say a week or two? 14 would be a good number but I'd hate to see someone miss out because of an arbitrary cutoff point.
> 
> ...



Good to see that we have a few starters.

Well Mr Herder-of-goats...you have a ready supply of those 800ml bottles if you see myself or Stephen in Medowie. I have a steady supply of them as I know someone who is an unashamed tasteless mass consumer of the VB. A preliminary pm, perhaps. (luv that alliteration)
I also have some of the Rochefort yeast if you care for a sample (W1762, if you don't have any). View attachment rochefort.wav

Seth


----------



## bigfridge (1/10/07)

Count me in ....

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - not sure, maybe a Belgian strong dark ala Rocheforte 8, or maybe something hoppy.
4. David L - American IPA

Oh, and I would appreciate some of those bottle things as well. I think that I can just remember how to use them.

Dave


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (1/10/07)

I too would be more than pleased to participate.

I have no problems with people using those standard 750 mL bottles, but Les if your volunteering to provide me with clean, sanitised 800 mL suckers - how could I possibly say no?

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - not sure, maybe a Belgian strong dark ala Rocheforte 8, or maybe something hoppy.
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - don't know yet.

Cheers,

Keith


----------



## /// (1/10/07)

If you'll accept beers from a Southern Member then happy to join in;

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - not sure, maybe a Belgian strong dark ala Rocheforte 8, or maybe something hoppy.
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - don't know yet.
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager


----------



## Sammus (1/10/07)

I guess I'll jump on the train too...whats the deadline? I'm not good with deadlines - ill do my best to have something though!

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - not sure, maybe a Belgian strong dark ala Rocheforte 8, or maybe something hoppy.
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - don't know yet.
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails.


----------



## MHB (1/10/07)

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - not sure, maybe a Belgian strong dark ala Rocheforte 8, or maybe something hoppy.
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - don't know yet.
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails. 
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone


----------



## n00ch (1/10/07)

Sounds good, I'm in as well. 

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - not sure, maybe a Belgian strong dark ala Rocheforte 8, or maybe something hoppy.
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - don't know yet.
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails. 
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone 
9. nooch - no idea yet.


----------



## Tony (1/10/07)

Will be interested to know numbers so i can plan brewing for it around my own supply. If its a small number i will do a small batch in my esky and pot. no point running up the 50 liter mash rig for a 15 liter batch.

Plenty of local brewers though...... is there a max munber so i can plan max batch size. 20? 24? 28?

cheers.


1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - not sure, maybe a Belgian strong dark ala Rocheforte 8, or maybe something hoppy.
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - don't know yet.
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails. 
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. Tony - Ordinary bitter or perhaps an english mild. may change though.


----------



## Trent (1/10/07)

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - not sure, maybe a Belgian strong dark ala Rocheforte 8, or maybe something hoppy.
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - don't know yet.
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails. 
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. Tony - Ordinary bitter or perhaps an english mild. may change though.
10 - Trent - you know I wouldn't miss it. Hopefully I will brew something drinkable :lol:


----------



## n00ch (1/10/07)

Looks like Tony cut me off. Fixed.

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - not sure, maybe a Belgian strong dark ala Rocheforte 8, or maybe something hoppy.
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - don't know yet.
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails. 
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone 
9. nooch - no idea yet. 
10. Tony - Ordinary bitter or perhaps an english mild. may change though. 
11 - Trent - you know I wouldn't miss it. Hopefully I will brew something drinkable


----------



## SJW (1/10/07)

I am keen, but it needs to be after the x-mas case swap for me. As I am recovering from this shoulder op. I will be strugling to get the NSW case done before November.
So if the date for the swap in Jan, I'm in.

Steve


----------



## Tony (1/10/07)

sorry n00ch  

wasnt intentional

cheers


----------



## m_peve (1/10/07)

Count me in

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - not sure, maybe a Belgian strong dark ala Rocheforte 8, or maybe something hoppy.
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - don't know yet.
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails. 
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone 
9. nooch - no idea yet. 
10. Tony - Ordinary bitter or perhaps an english mild. may change though. 
11 - Trent - you know I wouldn't miss it. Hopefully I will brew something drinkable
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)

Pete


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (1/10/07)

Howdy,

I know everyone on the list at the moment, but I'd love for a lurker or two to join the crowd.

If anyone out there is keen and just hesitating, let me say; the absolute worst that can happen is you will get some constructive feedback about your beer.

Scotty, I'm up for a southern cousin to join the brouhaha - but Ninny lager? You southerners might need to look after your health, however; your going to force me to brew something that has some flavour and needs a decent pair of cojones to imbibe.

How much to brew Tony? Well I'll be dissapointed if we dont have a couple of dozen of us joining in. Spread the news, there's beer to be drunk and it gonna be good! 

There ain't no such thing as too much in a beer. Hows that seem for a theme :Les  ?

Well maybe next time.

Happy brewing to you all,

Keith


----------



## Tony (1/10/07)

Keith the Beer Guy said:


> There ain't no such thing as too much in a beer.



Done Deal B) 

Too much is never enough for a HAG  

sounds perfect to me.

bring it on and SHOW ME THE HOPS AND MALT!

maybe this can be the xmas swap that isnt tasted till march  

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (1/10/07)

Keith,

Can you put a fire under your "1100 club" brew buddy, Dan?

I'd like to sample some of his legendary beer, or is he still subject to the ever-present Wah-chi?

If you put together another last-minute kit beer for this case, it will be to your eternal shame. Be warned! <_< 

Scotty, seriously? Ninny lager? How about toss-pot pils or ...I'll say no more, except welcome aboard!  

Les


----------



## Tony (1/10/07)

how does a 1.100 120 IBU (i know about the percieved bitterness thing) sound

AG..... no sugar with enough english hops to make 10 batches of bitter.

long way from a mild but if we go for the NO BARIERES theme ?

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (1/10/07)

Tony,

Sounds great, but it may be a little exclusive if we want to attract some lurkers, as Keith sez.

I'm very happy to have you brew it, if you're still keen, but we need to leave the door open to some more conventional entry-level beers.
Then again, I'm also happy to see some new names/faces turn up with some beers that will blow minds.

Just think "quality and drinkability". Balance is the key, grasshopper!

Hopefully, some hitherto unknown brewers will like the sound of some of the brews already mentined, and be keen to "throw their hat in the ring".

Bring it on. :beerbang: 
Les the Seth


----------



## Insight (1/10/07)

I'm a Sydney-sider (Chatswood) who missed out on the NSW swap - I'm game if you'll have me! Also happy to serve as a pickup/drop-off point for those closer to the big smoke who aren't able to make the day. 

What say you - yeah, or neah?

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - not sure, maybe a Belgian strong dark ala Rocheforte 8, or maybe something hoppy.
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - don't know yet.
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails. 
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone 
9. nooch - no idea yet. 
10. Tony - Ordinary bitter or perhaps an english mild. may change though. 
11 - Trent - you know I wouldn't miss it. Hopefully I will brew something drinkable
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight? - Belgian Witbier


----------



## Trent (2/10/07)

Tony
The bigger, the better, mate. I missed out on sampling your IIPA on HAG day, so bring on something crazy. And if someone doesnt like it, well bugger em! Hops are good for yer health!
All the best
Trent


----------



## Punter (2/10/07)

I'd love to join in, I've missed every HAG event 
so far and better show my face to at least one.

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - not sure, maybe a Belgian strong dark ala Rocheforte 8, or maybe something hoppy.
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - don't know yet.
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails. 
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone 
9. nooch - no idea yet. 
10. Tony - Ordinary bitter or perhaps an english mild. may change though. 
11 - Trent - you know I wouldn't miss it. Hopefully I will brew something drinkable
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight? - Belgian Witbier
14 - Punter- Not sure yet, something drinkable.


----------



## craig maher (2/10/07)

I'm keen missed out on the last swap.

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - not sure, maybe a Belgian strong dark ala Rocheforte 8, or maybe something hoppy.
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - don't know yet.
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails. 
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone 
9. nooch - no idea yet. 
10. Tony - Ordinary bitter or perhaps an english mild. may change though. 
11 - Trent - you know I wouldn't miss it. Hopefully I will brew something drinkable
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight? - Belgian Witbier
14 - Punter- Not sure yet, something drinkable. 
15 - Craig - not sure yet.


----------



## head (2/10/07)

Will put my name down. Need to pull my finger out quickly and get my system up and running. Will keep it simple and maybe something like an Irish Red. Will see, will See.........


1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - not sure, maybe a Belgian strong dark ala Rocheforte 8, or maybe something hoppy.
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - don't know yet.
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails. 
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone 
9. nooch - no idea yet. 
10. Tony - Ordinary bitter or perhaps an english mild. may change though. 
11 - Trent - you know I wouldn't miss it. Hopefully I will brew something drinkable
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight? - Belgian Witbier
14 - Punter- Not sure yet, something drinkable. 
15 - Craig - not sure yet. 
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.


Cheers,
Ken.........


----------



## snagler (2/10/07)

Thanks to Tony for PM ing me about this swap so I can get involved, Thinking of brewing something lighter in body for this hot summer. It will depend on when we are going to taste the swap? Not real sure as yet.

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - not sure, maybe a Belgian strong dark ala Rocheforte 8, or maybe something hoppy.
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - don't know yet.
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails. 
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone 
9. nooch - no idea yet. 
10. Tony - Ordinary bitter or perhaps an english mild. may change though. 
11 - Trent - you know I wouldn't miss it. Hopefully I will brew something drinkable
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight? - Belgian Witbier
14 - Punter- Not sure yet, something drinkable. 
15 - Craig - not sure yet. 
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - Not sure as yet, Beer???


----------



## shmick (2/10/07)

I'll give it go
Thanks for the heads up Keith

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - not sure, maybe a Belgian strong dark ala Rocheforte 8, or maybe something hoppy.
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - don't know yet.
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails. 
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone 
9. nooch - no idea yet. 
10. Tony - Ordinary bitter or perhaps an english mild. may change though. 
11 - Trent - you know I wouldn't miss it. Hopefully I will brew something drinkable
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight? - Belgian Witbier
14 - Punter- Not sure yet, something drinkable. 
15 - Craig - not sure yet. 
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - Not sure as yet, Beer???
18 - Shmick - Strong Danish lager??? need to think about it.


----------



## Tony (2/10/07)

Trent. are you judging at the state comp or bitter and twisted? there will be a bottle of said pom choking IIPA at both!

As for the beer, i started at mild and went to HUGE so i will settle on an ESB. Dark, malty and hoppy. 

have we decided on a max total number? 28 bottles in 2 milk crates ist there. would be great if we get to this amount.

looks like there are lots of takers. good to see.  

cheers




1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - not sure, maybe a Belgian strong dark ala Rocheforte 8, or maybe something hoppy.
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - don't know yet.
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails. 
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone 
9. nooch - no idea yet. 
10. Tony - ESB 
11 - Trent - you know I wouldn't miss it. Hopefully I will brew something drinkable
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight? - Belgian Witbier
14 - Punter- Not sure yet, something drinkable. 
15 - Craig - not sure yet. 
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - Not sure as yet, Beer???
18 - Shmick - Strong Danish lager??? need to think about it.


----------



## Trent (2/10/07)

Tony
I hope to be judging at both comps, I just have to pull my finger out and get in touch with the right people to get my name on the list. I MAY have a strong ale in, so wont be able to judge that category, but if I dont think it is up to scratch, I wont enter, and request that category! If not, I will harass you for a bottle one day!
Trent


----------



## leeboy (2/10/07)

Howdy HAG's, I'm in, Les I would love to get some of those tallies off you though. Haven't bottled in years...

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - not sure, maybe a Belgian strong dark ala Rocheforte 8, or maybe something hoppy.
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - don't know yet.
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails. 
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone 
9. nooch - no idea yet. 
10. Tony - ESB 
11 - Trent - you know I wouldn't miss it. Hopefully I will brew something drinkable
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight? - Belgian Witbier
14 - Punter- Not sure yet, something drinkable. 
15 - Craig - not sure yet. 
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - Not sure as yet, Beer???
18 - Shmick - Strong Danish lager??? need to think about it.
19 - Either a American Amber Ale, Californian steam ale or a Russian Imperial Stout (with brewers liquorice)


----------



## leeboy (2/10/07)

Forgot to add my name sorry...

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - not sure, maybe a Belgian strong dark ala Rocheforte 8, or maybe something hoppy.
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - don't know yet.
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails. 
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone 
9. nooch - no idea yet. 
10. Tony - ESB 
11 - Trent - you know I wouldn't miss it. Hopefully I will brew something drinkable
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight? - Belgian Witbier
14 - Punter- Not sure yet, something drinkable. 
15 - Craig - not sure yet. 
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - Not sure as yet, Beer???
18 - Shmick - Strong Danish lager??? need to think about it.
19 - Leeboy - Either a American Amber Ale, Californian steam ale or a Russian Imperial Stout (with brewers liquorice)


----------



## goatherder (2/10/07)

How about an Imperial Pils? Might leave the BSD till it's a bit colder...

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - don't know yet.
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails.
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - no idea yet.
10. Tony - ESB
11 - Trent - you know I wouldn't miss it. Hopefully I will brew something drinkable
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight? - Belgian Witbier
14 - Punter- Not sure yet, something drinkable.
15 - Craig - not sure yet.
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - Not sure as yet, Beer???
18 - Shmick - Strong Danish lager??? need to think about it.
19 - Leeboy - Either a American Amber Ale, Californian steam ale or a Russian Imperial Stout (with brewers liquorice)


----------



## bigfridge (2/10/07)

Trent said:


> Tony
> I hope to be judging at both comps, I just have to pull my finger out and get in touch with the right people to get my name on the list.
> 
> Trent




Trent,

I know that you have many super abilities but I didn't know that time travel was one of them. 

Due to external timings and influences, both comps are on the same weekend although we will be judging on Sunday 28th Oct (ie a week before the Bitter & Twisted comp).

We will only have the BOS round at the actual B&T festival.

Your name is now ON the list.

Thanks mate,

Dave


----------



## Weizguy (2/10/07)

Insight, are you willing to attend on the day? There is a train station, only a short distance from the shop or you might be able to get a lift (with bottles in tow- could be difficult by train). If so, we're happy to have you. Really happy. Otherwise it may be difficult to participate. Let us know. pm me if you want, or post here.

I'd like to fix the date as Saturday 15th December, after consulting the shop owner.

And while I'm taking charge, I'd like to see a max of 28 participants/ combatants, all using 750 - 800ml bottles.
Backup positions will need to be available too, in case of unforeseen calamity.

Let the fun begin!  

Les the weizenologist


----------



## Sammus (3/10/07)

hehe, this hag case nearly as big as the whole nsw one  at least i saw this thread before it filled!


----------



## loftboy (3/10/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> And while I'm taking charge, I'd like to see a max of 28 participants/ combatants, all using 750 - 800ml bottles.
> Backup positions will need to be available too, in case of unforeseen calamity.



Les,

I only bottle in stubbies (not enough room in our fridge for tallies). Do you think a swap of 2 stubbies for 1 tallie would be acceptable ?.

Cheers,

David.


----------



## /// (3/10/07)

You spend a day brewing and up pops the anti-ninny brigade!

I'll stoke the fires and mention that I am also planning on using sugar as well!!! 
:lol: 

Scotty


----------



## Tony (3/10/07)

loftboy said:


> Les,
> 
> I only bottle in stubbies (not enough room in our fridge for tallies). Do you think a swap of 2 stubbies for 1 tallie would be acceptable ?.
> 
> ...



where do you live loftboy.

Les or i may be able to help you out with bottles. I have shedloads of them i dont use anymore and there are about 400 to 500 bottles at my parents place that are my brothers that he has said i can have iff i want.

let me know

some are in newey, some are in lochinvar

cheers


----------



## Trent (3/10/07)

/// said:


> You spend a day brewing and up pops the anti-ninny brigade!
> 
> I'll stoke the fires and mention that I am also planning on using sugar as well!!!
> :lol:
> ...



Scotty
You are a bad man. Ninny lager, is that the new name for the re-packaged "Bi-Lo Lager"? If so, then I am up for it, that beer is the best. Just make sure to add 1.5kg of sugar to boost the alcohol, I dont want any wimpy beers in this swap. Maybe I will do a Bi-Lo draught, but with 2kg sugar. I'm pretty tough, ya know.
You'd love the lack of swell we have up here at the moment, mate - longboarder heaven!
Trent


----------



## Offline (3/10/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I'd like to fix the date as Saturday 15th December, after consulting the shop owner.
> 
> Les the weizenologist



I will be interstate on that date.  
I would still like to participate though.
Should be able to find someone willing to drop off, pick up and sample beer if needed.

Offline


----------



## Weizguy (3/10/07)

loftboy said:


> Les,
> 
> I only bottle in stubbies (not enough room in our fridge for tallies). Do you think a swap of 2 stubbies for 1 tallie would be acceptable ?.
> 
> ...


David,

That may create difficulty when you get 2 crates of longnecks from the swap. How will your fridge cope?
Can the bottles lie on their side, and fit in the fridge?

You see, it's not all about your fridge. It's also about my fridge, and bigfridge's fridge and (shudder) Keith the Moravian Swearing Bear's fridge, and all the other lonely beer fridges out there.

If the only issue is that you have no tallies, please feel free to arrange some from me or Tony, or Stephen (of this very forum). Any more questions? Apologies if this sounds a bit sarky. It's not, I swear. The below comments for /// are definitely on that wavelength though.

Sotty (or is that Scotty?),

I read somewhere that Saccharomyces means sugar-yeast, so I suppose they will ferment it. Having said that, please check your final gravity to avoid bottle bombs, especially if planning to add double sugar to each bottle for carbonation and extra strength.

Offline,

You can offload the beer before the swap, or someone can attend the event as your proxy. They may get sick of the beer banter and constant questions about what they most recently brewed/ all-grain recipes/ attenuation/ refractometer readings and who brewed the biggest beer this year.

You can check with Mark to see if he is willing/ has capacity or space, to nurse your share for a while until you return from another state.

Note: Good to see the case going ahead, but it was never intended as the pirate NSW Xmas case swap. So don't get paranoid about it. However Charles Manson had a cute saying that goes, "Total paranoia is total awareness".
I think there's something in that for all of us, hmmm?

Philosopher Seth


----------



## Trent (3/10/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Sotty (or is that Scotty?),
> 
> I read somewhere that Saccharomyces means sugar-yeast, so I suppose they will ferment it. Having said that, please check your final gravity to avoid bottle bombs, especially if planning to add double sugar to each bottle for carbonation and extra strength.



Pure gold!
T.


----------



## Tony (3/10/07)

Trent said:


> Just make sure to add 1.5kg of sugar to boost the alcohol, I dont want any wimpy beers in this swap. Maybe I will do a Bi-Lo draught, but with 2kg sugar. I'm pretty tough, ya know.



:icon_vomit: 

make sure you firment it with the packet yeast at 26 deg so its done and drinkable in a week.

I just bought some target, challenger, northdown, first gold and EKG for the ESB.

MMMMMMM im doing 46 liters of this so i have some for myself 

Now to order the yeast...... that yummy english yeast.

cheers


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (3/10/07)

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - either my fabulous APA or some wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails.
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - no idea yet.
10. Tony - ESB
11 - Trent - you know I wouldn't miss it. Hopefully I will brew something drinkable
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight? - Belgian Witbier
14 - Punter- Not sure yet, something drinkable.
15 - Craig - not sure yet.
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - Not sure as yet, Beer???
18 - Shmick - Strong Danish lager??? need to think about it.
19 - Leeboy - Either a American Amber Ale, Californian steam ale or a Russian Imperial Stout (with brewers liquorice)
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'


----------



## /// (3/10/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Sotty (or is that Scotty?),
> 
> I read somewhere that Saccharomyces means sugar-yeast, so I suppose they will ferment it. Having said that, please check your final gravity to avoid bottle bombs, especially if planning to add double sugar to each bottle for carbonation and extra strength.



I know - why worry about that malt stuff at all?? No use letting malt get in the way of the yeast. I know, I have a large box of nutrient and some Iso-Hop and sugar is well cheap at Aldi.... and .... and.... and...

Les, I'll make sure that the bottle has a warning label on it for the pending explosions.... maybe ship a pair of safety glasses with each bottle???

Scotty


----------



## Weizguy (3/10/07)

/// said:


> I know - why worry about that malt stuff at all?? No use letting malt get in the way of the yeast. I know, I have a large box of nutrient and some Iso-Hop and sugar is well cheap at Aldi.... and .... and.... and...
> 
> Les, I'll make sure that the bottle has a warning label on it for the pending explosions.... maybe ship a pair of safety glasses with each bottle???
> 
> Scotty


Scotty,

That's the attitude that'll make you welcome at this HAG Case event.

You'll be able to attend an informal ceremony to swap the beers, yes?

So this Ninny lager will be a "Pure Blonde" clone? Excellent. Don't forget to post the recipe in AHB recipes, OK?
I hope all the other case beers will not be too bland for you.

Les out


----------



## Gough (3/10/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Scotty,
> 
> That's the attitude that'll make you welcome at this HAG Case event.
> 
> ...




Hey, don't knock Pure Blonde Les... It is Australlia's finest lager, I had the rep tell me himself! If Scotty can get anywhere near it he's onto a winner  

Shawn.


----------



## Trent (3/10/07)

This is the funniest thread I have read in AGES. It belongs in the humour section!
Keep em coming, lads. Shawn, are you gonna see if you can attend, or is it too early to tell? Be good to have ya back for a weekend to catch up with the lads.
Trent


----------



## Tony (3/10/07)

just did some serious research on my case beer

no ninny sugar beasts here.

cheers

edit: This actually tasted and smelt like a half version of my IIPA so those rulls apply.

I tasted it while smelling the hops (challenger, northdown and EKG and smelt the beer whill sniffing the same hops.

I recon ive got it sorted to get close.

Will be big nice ESB all the same.

BEtter than paying $7.49 for a pint  <_< 

bugger them... i will make it myself and youguys can taste it too. going to make a 46 liter batch so i hav e some to enjoy too.

cheers


----------



## head (3/10/07)

With the bottles guys.....I just noticed in the NSW case swap post that Champaigne style bottle were not to be used. Is that the go for the HAG swap also. And if that is so, out of curiosity why?

Cheers,
Ken..........


----------



## pokolbinguy (3/10/07)

Hi all,

I am not yet doing AG brewing but would love to be included in the swap for both constructive critisism and also a bit of education from other brewers. Can I join??? Not sure on style... mayble a clone of some type to keep everyone happy.... 

Pok


----------



## Trent (3/10/07)

Ken
We are swapping in milk crates. Milk crates fit 14 longnecks quite snugly. 28 people is the maximum amount of swappers, and hence, 2 milk crates each, full of beer. 
Champagne bottles are bigger, and can only fit 9 odd bottles per crate, hence 3 crates would be needed per person, and everyone would have to use champers bottle. If one or 2 people used champers bottles, they wouldnt be able to fit in the crates, and then the other 12 or 13 bottles in the crates wouldnt be fit so snugly, and could risk breakages, and th eextra hassle of a few (up to 28 or 56) extra single bottles running around.
To a person much more sober than me - its all about logistics and ease of transport/transfer.
If that doesnt make sense, PM me, and I will answer tomotrrow when I am soberer.
All the best
Trent
PS Pok - I am sure ya can enter. Just cut and paste the last post that has the names and beers of brewers, and add your name and brew as the next number. Simple. T.


----------



## goatherder (3/10/07)

Jump in Pok. You'll get some quality feedback (there's a bunch of bjcp qualified judges in the swap) and some good beers to drink.

Ken, champagne bottles weren't allowed because most brewers don't have the facilities (cappers and such) to reuse them after the swap (edit - and what Trent said about crate size). I'll put up a vote for the same rule in the Hag swap - I'm not all that interested in getting champagne bottles back. Agree/disagree anyone?


----------



## Weizguy (3/10/07)

Yeah Pok, throw your hat in the ring.
Not only do we have BJCP judges in the crew but a batch of excellent judges, if I may say so.
Put your name on the list or be forever regretful.

Ken/ head, it's about all the stuff Trent and goatherder mentioned. I can provide some 780 -800 ml bottles if you want, or I'm happy with Coopers amber PET bottles unless someone else wants to complain, but Champagne bottles are mostly unworkable. Sorry, dude.

Les


----------



## m_peve (3/10/07)

I'll second goatherder. 
BTW
Any ideas for sourcing the ubiqitous milk crates????

Pete


----------



## pokolbinguy (4/10/07)

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - either my fabulous APA or some wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails.
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - no idea yet.
10. Tony - ESB
11 - Trent - you know I wouldn't miss it. Hopefully I will brew something drinkable
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight? - Belgian Witbier
14 - Punter- Not sure yet, something drinkable.
15 - Craig - not sure yet.
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - Not sure as yet, Beer???
18 - Shmick - Strong Danish lager??? need to think about it.
19 - Leeboy - Either a American Amber Ale, Californian steam ale or a Russian Imperial Stout (with brewers liquorice)
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome??? 



*Les said ... "I'd like to fix the date as Saturday 15th December, after consulting the shop owner"....
*
Just to let you all know I am flying to Kuala lumpar on the 16th so the 15th may not be a good day for myself but I am hoping to have it off. If it is going to be later, or at a time I can't fit in, I will make sure I can get my beers to MHB and as a group you can sort the logistics out.



The only problem I have is bottles... I gave mine away to another AHB member.. maybe tony with his 500 bottles can help me out tongue.gif ... seeing I gave all mine away ... And anyway they will get used for something good in the end anyway. 


Cheers Pok.


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (4/10/07)

pokolbinguy said:


> The only problem I have is bottles...



Pok, 

what if I bring take an appropriate number of bottles to work, I work in the very sunny surburb of Nulkabar, and you pick them up from there?

Keith

Edited for Grammar


----------



## head (4/10/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Champagne bottles are mostly unworkable.




Piece of cake. I can work with that. 

Cheers,
Ken


----------



## pokolbinguy (4/10/07)

Keith the Beer Guy said:


> Pok,
> 
> what if I bring take an appropriate number of bottles to work, I work in the very sunny surburb of Nulkabar, and you pick them up from there?
> 
> ...




Keith that would be bloody fantastic. Legend.

Cheers, Pok


----------



## loftboy (5/10/07)

Tony said:


> where do you live loftboy.
> 
> Les or i may be able to help you out with bottles. I have shedloads of them i dont use anymore and there are about 400 to 500 bottles at my parents place that are my brothers that he has said i can have iff i want.
> 
> ...



Tony,

The offer of bottles is much appreciated. I've never been able to accumulate tallies, because I don't drink that size & work never buys them either - only stubbies.

I live @ Cardiff & work in Newcastle West, so anywhere around Newcastle or suburbs would be fine for a pickup. My neighbour also homebrews with tallies (he got me started in this caper !), so if they are a few around I could give some to him.

Thanks,

David.


----------



## loftboy (5/10/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> David,
> 
> That may create difficulty when you get 2 crates of longnecks from the swap. How will your fridge cope?
> Can the bottles lie on their side, and fit in the fridge?
> ...



Les,

Like I said with Tony's offer, some tallies would be good to have around & I will put my Christmas brew into them if they become available in the next week.

As for space in the fridge, I'll make room for the beer for this Christmas !!.

If you have some spares to offload, anywhere around Newcastle & suburbs is fine for pickup.

Thanks for the offer,

David.


----------



## loftboy (5/10/07)

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - either my fabulous APA or some wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails.
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - no idea yet.
10. Tony - ESB
11 - Trent - you know I wouldn't miss it. Hopefully I will brew something drinkable
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight? - Belgian Witbier
14 - Punter- Not sure yet, something drinkable.
15 - Craig - not sure yet.
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - Not sure as yet, Beer???
18 - Shmick - Strong Danish lager??? need to think about it.
19 - Leeboy - Either a American Amber Ale, Californian steam ale or a Russian Imperial Stout (with brewers liquorice)
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome??? 
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.

Update 6th Oct - Many thanks to MHB for donating some longnecks for the case swap.


----------



## Offline (5/10/07)

How does "Windale Pale Ale" sound


----------



## Weizguy (6/10/07)

Offline said:


> How does "Windale Pale Ale" sound


Umm, a bit scary... Not hot, is it?

Tell us a bit more about this pale ale b4 we decide.

Les


----------



## Punter (6/10/07)

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - either my fabulous APA or some wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails.
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - no idea yet.
10. Tony - ESB
11 - Trent - you know I wouldn't miss it. Hopefully I will brew something drinkable
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight? - Belgian Witbier
14 - Punter- Kolsch
15 - Craig - not sure yet.
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - Not sure as yet, Beer???
18 - Shmick - Strong Danish lager??? need to think about it.
19 - Leeboy - Either a American Amber Ale, Californian steam ale or a Russian Imperial Stout (with brewers liquorice)
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.

I brewed a nice summer drinking Kolsch today for the swap. Its a nice beer and will be great for summer.
Looked at the calender at work today and i'm working on the 15th of Dec. :angry: Will get that switched on Monday B)


----------



## schooey (6/10/07)

Hi guys, I'm a noob here but a Newcastle local. Is it ok for another K&K to still join this party? I'm a regular shopper at MHB and I'm keen to meet some other local brewers.


----------



## leeboy (6/10/07)

hi Schooey, as far as I'm concerned anyone that enjoys a good beer, and shops at MHB should definately consider joining the crew. Might even motivate you to go AG when you taste some of the produce... i'm going to brew this Tuesday a big American Amber Ale. Should come in at about 6.8% with 60ibu's, mark tells me though that promash is a bit off, so might be more or less than that. Forget which way it goes, to high or too low. Anyway fella's its a beer I've done b4 and possibly my fav...


----------



## grod5 (6/10/07)

Im a lazy bastard and couldn'y be bothered to look through the whole post. How many bottles (800ml) is needed to participate?

g


----------



## pokolbinguy (6/10/07)

grod5 said:


> Im a lazy bastard and couldn'y be bothered to look through the whole post. How many bottles (800ml) is needed to participate?
> 
> g



24 I believe


----------



## MHB (6/10/07)

> And while I'm taking charge, I'd like to see a max of 28 participants/ combatants, all using 750 - 800ml bottles.
> Backup positions will need to be available too, in case of unforeseen calamity.
> 
> Let the fun begin!
> ...



great response guys

MHB


----------



## leeboy (6/10/07)

22 currently because thats how many are in the case swap at present. Will depend upon how many more people will join.
Also a big thanks to Potter's Brewery for the HAG day there recently. Even sent my father in law there last weekend while he was up at the vineyards and he doesn't have a diverse palate for beer, sticks to new/vb and he loved the place/beers.
Peace out.


----------



## schooey (6/10/07)

leeboy said:


> hi Schooey, as far as I'm concerned anyone that enjoys a good beer, and shops at MHB should definately consider joining the crew. Might even motivate you to go AG when you taste some of the produce...



OK cool, count me in. I'll probably go with a tried and tested wheat beer recipe. This should be fun


----------



## goatherder (6/10/07)

welcome schooey. Copy and paste the last instance of the list into a post with your name and beer at the end.


----------



## schooey (6/10/07)

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - either my fabulous APA or some wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails.
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - no idea yet.
10. Tony - ESB
11 - Trent - you know I wouldn't miss it. Hopefully I will brew something drinkable
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight? - Belgian Witbier
14 - Punter- Kolsch
15 - Craig - not sure yet.
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - Not sure as yet, Beer???
18 - Shmick - Strong Danish lager??? need to think about it.
19 - Leeboy - Either a American Amber Ale, Californian steam ale or a Russian Imperial Stout (with brewers liquorice)
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Wheat beer

Done....


----------



## Sammus (6/10/07)

This is my first swap, so I'd like to know what the go is with bottle labelling. Can I just put my number (7) on the cap?


----------



## goatherder (6/10/07)

Yep, number on cap is all you need.


----------



## Offline (6/10/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Umm, a bit scary... Not hot, is it?
> 
> Tell us a bit more about this pale ale b4 we decide.
> 
> Les



I was thinking something similar to the before mentioned Ninny Larger, only with Ale yeast and fermented at around 28-30C (room temp)  

Offline


----------



## Sammus (6/10/07)

Offline said:


> I was thinking something similar to the before mentioned Ninny Larger, only with Ale yeast and fermented at around 28-30C (room temp)
> 
> Offline



would have to be a home brand kit though


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (6/10/07)

grod5 said:


> Im a lazy bastard and couldn'y be bothered to look through the whole post. How many bottles (800ml) is needed to participate?


Lazy very, very lazy.



Les the Weizguy said:


> I'd like to fix the date as Saturday 15th December, after consulting the shop owner.
> 
> And while I'm taking charge, I'd like to see a max of 28 participants/ combatants, all using 750 - 800ml bottles.
> Backup positions will need to be available too, in case of unforeseen calamity.
> ...



I'm betting there are a few more lurkers out there who will make up the numbers, so plan on 28 bottles!

If your one of the lurkers I'm talking about, don't be shy, come on out, have some fun, enjoy some beer - weird or wonderful, or maybe even both!

Happy Brewing,

Keith


----------



## stephen (7/10/07)

schooey said:


> 1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
> 2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
> 3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
> 4. David L - American IPA
> ...


----------



## stephen (7/10/07)

If any one else is looking for longnecks let me know - I have boxes of them in my garage.

Secondly, I have convinced the Bull and Bush Hotel, Medowie's drinking hole, to sell James Squire Golden Ale through theire bottle shop. I'm still working in some other styles but at least I've started something.

Stephen


----------



## MHB (7/10/07)

Guys
It's great to see the level of interest in good brewing in the Hunter.

So the tentative plan is:-
Saturday 15 December
After closing (1:30 PM , thats 13:30 Stephen) at the shop, we will share out the bottles.
I will make sure there are a couple of live taps and some alcohol diluents on hand, Ok beer and snacks.

If you can't make it on that day, please get your case to the shop before the swap, we will hold your mixed case for collection.

There would be room for a couple of reserves, because we all know things happen, so if you were thinking of getting your hand up - hurry.

See you then, if not before.

MHB


----------



## bigfridge (7/10/07)

stephen said:


> If any one else is looking for longnecks let me know - I have boxes of them in my garage.



Yes please Steve,

It would be great if someone can 'loan' me the required number of bottles.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Tony (7/10/07)

Going to mash mine on monday or tuesday night. Decided to use up all the little bits i had left in bags so 3 different ale malts in there but they are good ones  

cheers



HAG ESB

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 46.00 Wort Size (L): 46.00
Total Grain (kg): 13.10
Anticipated OG: 1.066 Plato: 16.15
Anticipated EBC: 23.6
Anticipated IBU: 56.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
19.1 2.50 kg. TF Golden Promise Pale Ale Ma UK 1.037 6
40.5 5.30 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 5
24.4 3.20 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4
7.6 1.00 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 15
7.6 1.00 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 145
0.8 0.10 kg. TF Amber Malt UK 1.033 120

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 11.10 22.3 45 min.
60.00 g. Wye Northdown Pellet 7.20 14.3 20 min.
60.00 g. Wye Challenger Pellet 7.90 12.9 15 min.
60.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 6.00 7.1 10 min.
60.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 6.00 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1318 London Ale III


----------



## Tony (9/10/07)

11 pm and im out the front of the house cleaning the brew rig with a torch.

couldnt be bothered doing it tomorrow.

I had help from my fellow hop sniffers cloudy and eugene. They couldnt stop sniffing. Hopefully they left a bit of hop aroma but i ended up adding 2g/liter at flame out so should be no probs.

I got 45 liters at around 1.068. the 1318 is alive and healthy from the starter and trasted clean as a wistle.

will ferment it at 20 deg and bottle.

hoping it will be Fullers ESB at $1 a bottle instead of $7.50 :angry: markups suck

but thats what i do this 

cheers


----------



## stephen (10/10/07)

MHB said:


> Guys
> It's great to see the level of interest in good brewing in the Hunter.
> 
> So the tentative plan is:-
> ...


Mark

The correct time is *1330*. No colon!!! If you really want to get technical it would be 151330LDEC07 or 150230ZDEC07.

Stephen


----------



## Thethirstywench (11/10/07)

Howdy, in a shameless attempt to educate my palate I have decided to jump in boots n all to the swap, number allowing of course.
Style of beer is yet to be decided.

Slainte

Carol


1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - either my fabulous APA or some wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails.
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - no idea yet.
10. Tony - ESB
11 - Trent - you know I wouldn't miss it. Hopefully I will brew something drinkable
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight? - Belgian Witbier
14 - Punter- Kolsch
15 - Craig - not sure yet.
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - Not sure as yet, Beer???
18 - Shmick - Strong Danish lager??? need to think about it.
19 - Leeboy - Either a American Amber Ale, Californian steam ale or a Russian Imperial Stout (with brewers liquorice)
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Wheat beer
24. Stephen - I'll let you know when I know
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - yet to be decided


----------



## Tony (11/10/07)

great stuff.

1st post and your in a case swap.

welcome aboard.

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (11/10/07)

Good to see ya on board, thirstywench. Ditto to Tony's comment.

I'll get some bottles to ya in plenty of time.

IIRC, MHB mentioned that there may be some mighty cigars present and fired up on the day. Can U say Cubano?

Les


----------



## Sammus (11/10/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> IIRC, MHB mentioned that there may be some mighty cigars present and fired up on the day. Can U say Cubano?



oohh il have to be there  cant let the gf find out, doesnt like my smoking past heh... cigars are different though!

and welcome, thirsty! echoing tony, what an awesome first post!


----------



## Thethirstywench (13/10/07)

Howdy.
Thanks all for the warm welcome.

Donations of bottles are more than welcome at his point. Thanks to you Les for the helping hand with the initial supply. 

Looking forward to sampling a variety of ales and putting to some faces to some names.
As for the cigars, I may need them leave to you gentlemen but you never know the mood may strike me on the day.

Slainte

Carol


----------



## leeboy (18/10/07)

Here is my BIG American Amber Ale recipe for the case swap. Just about finished its primary ferment, and ready for a dry hop of Amarillo and Cascade.
ProMash Recipe Printout
Recipe : OCT 07 AAA
Recipe Specifics
----------------
Batch Size (GAL): 5.00 Wort Size (GAL): 5.00
Total Grain (LBS): 16.13
Anticipated OG: 1.086 Plato: 20.73
Anticipated SRM: 19.1
Anticipated IBU: 44.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
73.8 11.90 lbs. Pale Malt(2-row) America 1.036 2
6.8 1.10 lbs. Munich Malt Germany 1.037 8
6.2 1.00 lbs. CarAmber France 1.034 30
6.2 1.00 lbs. Crystal 40L America 1.034 40
6.2 1.00 lbs. Crystal 60L America 1.034 60
0.8 0.13 lbs. Chocolate Malt America 1.029 350

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.70 oz. Northern Brewer Pellet 9.90 28.9 60 min.
0.70 oz. Willamette Pellet 4.90 3.8 15 min.
1.06 oz. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 6.00 4.4 5 min.
0.70 oz. Amarillo Gold Pellet 10.00 4.9 1 min.
0.70 oz. Cascade Pellet 6.00 2.9 1 min.

Yeast
-----
New Wyeast VSS Fat Tire Ale...

Done this recipe before just never used this yeast. 

Can't wait to try some other peoples recipes!


----------



## Tony (18/10/07)

are you american leeboy ?

did you learn the metric system at school  :lol: 

at least with the yank measurements it will be authentic....... cant wait to try it mate.

whats the go with the fat tyre yeast? never heard of that.

Ahhhh its a sheltered life i lead. 

cheers


----------



## bigfridge (18/10/07)

Tony said:


> are you american leeboy ?
> 
> did you learn the metric system at school  :lol:
> 
> ...



Yes it is Tony.

This is the latest yeast release from Wyeast and it is the yeast used in New Belgium's Fat Type Amber Ale. http://www.newbelgium.com/beers_ft.php

I didn't get to the brewery when I was in Denver earlier this year but was chatting to some guys about it. It seems to be a fantastic place to work as after you have worked there for 3 years you get to go on their annual trip to Belgium for a few weeks.

Dave


----------



## leeboy (18/10/07)

Annual trip to belgium, what a life eh....
No tony I'm not yank however my version of promash is american so I have to use the units funtion to convert all my metric to imperial. It is a real pain in the ar$e. Notice if you get the calc out they all come out a round figures in metric... Anyway it is a very nice drop. i usually use the NW APA yeast by Wyeast which imo beats the hell out of American I and II. This should be different though, I tried a few fat tire ales when I was in the states and loved them so this is a yeast that I will definately be hanging on to. Pretty sure Wyeast only do their VSS lines for 3 months. I had their Flying Dog Ale yeast a while ago and it was pretty nice. Good for the citric/grapefruit notes. Even gave it a run in a porter and it turned out nice.


----------



## leeboy (18/10/07)

Bugger just went into options and found you can convert them to metric. That;s what i get for trusting an american that used it before me that I brew with occassionally. I've been using for 2 years or so now and having to do unnecessary calc. Oh well, on easy street now...

Hows everyone else's brews going?


----------



## Sammus (18/10/07)

leeboy said:


> Bugger just went into options and found you can convert them to metric. That;s what i get for trusting an american that used it before me that I brew with occassionally. I've been using for 2 years or so now and having to do unnecessary calc. Oh well, on easy street now...
> 
> Hows everyone else's brews going?



Hehe was just about to mention that 

Haven't put mine down yet, I'm a bit of a yeast collector and I look forward to culturing that fat tyre business 
Was thinking of doing a APA with the flying dog ale, but I'm leaning towards doing a saison. If I can get my hands on 3726 Farmhouse Ale then Ill have a second Saison yeast and will further expand my ever growing yeast bank


----------



## Tony (18/10/07)

leeboy said:


> Bugger just went into options and found you can convert them to metric. That;s what i get for trusting an american that used it before me that I brew with occassionally. I've been using for 2 years or so now and having to do unnecessary calc. Oh well, on easy street now...
> 
> Hows everyone else's brews going?



:lol: thats what my post was leading to mate...... hope i didnt offend. 

Its not often you see people in aus put figures up in pounds and ounces :huh: 

Cant wait to try it......... sounds very intesting indeed. I love something outside the square..... should be more of it.

cheers

PS.......... racking the HAG ESB tomorrow to use the yeast cake. Its not done but 1.018 is good enough to rack. It tastes and smells fantastic. very malty, nutty caramel flavours with hops intertwined, nice aroma.

cant wait till its cool and carbed.

might have to put a coopers real ale down with a few KG of sugar in it to give away :lol: 

cheers


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (18/10/07)

Sammus said:


> If I can get my hands on 3726 Farmhouse Ale then Ill have a second Saison yeast and will further expand my ever growing yeast bank


The next Dave Logsdon in the making, screw that Maths stuff - get involved in the Beer industry.

You may be interested in my planned case contribution using the Wyeast 3711VSS; I have a starter that should be all set for pitching on brew day tomorrow.


K.


----------



## leeboy (18/10/07)

A big strong french farmhouse ale.... Nice one keith. Definately not a session beer but one to savour. Bet it is going to be a very diverse grain bill....

No offence taken at all Tony... I just feel silly for wasting so much time over the last few years doing stupid conversions...
Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
73.8 5.40 kg. Pale Malt(2-row) America 1.036 2
6.8 0.50 kg. Munich Malt Germany 1.037 8
6.2 0.45 kg. CarRed France 1.034 30
6.2 0.45 kg. Crystal 40L America 1.034 40
6.2 0.45 kg. Crystal 60L America 1.034 60
0.8 0.06 kg. Chocolate Malt America 1.029 350
Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.
Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 9.90 29.1 60 min.
20.00 g. Willamette Pellet 4.90 3.8 15 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 6.00 4.4 5 min.
20.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 10.00 4.9 1 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 2.9 1 min.


----------



## Tony (18/10/07)

man i wouldnt be saying too much on here...... its like admitting you had been drinking VB thinking it was Duvel for 2 years...... you wont live it down.

I said rice gulls once and ........ well we wont go there :lol: 

cheers


----------



## fingolfin (18/10/07)

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - either my fabulous APA or some wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails.
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - no idea yet.
10. Tony - ESB
11 - Trent - you know I wouldn't miss it. Hopefully I will brew something drinkable
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight? - Belgian Witbier
14 - Punter- Kolsch
15 - Craig - not sure yet.
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - Not sure as yet, Beer???
18 - Shmick - Strong Danish lager??? need to think about it.
19 - Leeboy - Either a American Amber Ale, Californian steam ale or a Russian Imperial Stout (with brewers liquorice)
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Wheat beer
24. Stephen - I'll let you know when I know
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - yet to be decided
26. Fingolfin - will decide later, brew next weekend

Beer Festival at the Australian on Saturday! Woo.


----------



## razumikhin (18/10/07)

second last brewer! this list looks awesome.

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - either my fabulous APA or some wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails.
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - no idea yet.
10. Tony - ESB
11 - Trent - you know I wouldn't miss it. Hopefully I will brew something drinkable
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight? - Belgian Witbier
14 - Punter- Kolsch
15 - Craig - not sure yet.
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - Not sure as yet, Beer???
18 - Shmick - Strong Danish lager??? need to think about it.
19 - Leeboy - Either a American Amber Ale, Californian steam ale or a Russian Imperial Stout (with brewers liquorice)
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Wheat beer
24. Stephen - I'll let you know when I know
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - yet to be decided
26. Fingolfin - will decide later, brew next weekend
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like


----------



## Sammus (18/10/07)

Keith the Beer Guy said:


> The next Dave Logsdon in the making, screw that Maths stuff - get involved in the Beer industry.
> 
> You may be interested in my planned case contribution using the Wyeast 3711VSS; I have a starter that should be all set for pitching on brew day tomorrow.
> K.



3711, sweet, here I am, soon to have 3 saison yeast cultures and I'm yet to taste my first saison  they sound so good, I can't imagine not liking them 

After reading through the farmhouse ales book apparently a lot of the traditional saisons had a brett character, now I dont plan to add any brett and can't imagine being too fond of it either - I smelt a sweaty horse blanket once but never trying tasting it lol


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (18/10/07)

michael mosely said:


> second last brewer! this list looks awesome.
> 
> 1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
> 2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
> ...



To all those I haven't met, welcome, and let me say it's fantastic to have everyone on board.

And I'm already looking forward to drinking a lot of beer.

Michael, we have a couple of Stone fans on the list, so I'm sure you will get lots of constructive feedback.

Happy Brewing,

Keith


----------



## Tony (19/10/07)

still a lot of undecided's in there.

also a lot of really nice beers, lots of diversity. 

cant wait.

cheers


----------



## leeboy (19/10/07)

Style locked in...

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails.
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - no idea yet.
10. Tony - ESB
11 - Trent - you know I wouldn't miss it. Hopefully I will brew something drinkable
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight? - Belgian Witbier
14 - Punter- Kolsch
15 - Craig - not sure yet.
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - Not sure as yet, Beer???
18 - Shmick - Strong Danish lager??? need to think about it.
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Wheat beer
24. Stephen - I'll let you know when I know
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - yet to be decided
26. Fingolfin - will decide later, brew next weekend
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like


----------



## snagler (19/10/07)

Put my ESB in the fermenter this morning

Style locked in...

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails.
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - no idea yet.
10. Tony - ESB
11 - Trent - you know I wouldn't miss it. Hopefully I will brew something drinkable
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight? - Belgian Witbier
14 - Punter- Kolsch
15 - Craig - not sure yet.
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB
18 - Shmick - Strong Danish lager??? need to think about it.
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Wheat beer
24. Stephen - I'll let you know when I know
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - yet to be decided
26. Fingolfin - will decide later, brew next weekend
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like


----------



## Trent (20/10/07)

Seeings as no-one is doing a black beer, I may just throw in one of my brown porters. It is a beer I am reasonably confident in brewing, and if you dont like it, it wont surprise me :lol: So, yep, cant be arsed writing it on the list yet, but it will be a brown porter from me.
Michael, welcome to the site, and good luck with the stone IPA clone. To be quite honest with you, although a very good beer, it is fairly unbalanced, so I would be heading towards less malt to back up the bitterness. Actually, alot of Stone's beers are a little unbalanced (towards the hops, of course) and their most balanced one being (IMO) their Old Guardian barleywine. Just throw plenty of hops at your IPA, and you will be right!
All the best
Trent
PS Les, if you read this, after the comp season is over, I wanna try a bottle of your Ruination clone. T.


----------



## puffer (20/10/07)

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails.
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - no idea yet.
10. Tony - ESB
11 - Trent - you know I wouldn't miss it. Hopefully I will brew something drinkable
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight? - Belgian Witbier
14 - Punter- Kolsch
15 - Craig - not sure yet.
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB
18 - Shmick - Strong Danish lager??? need to think about it.
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Wheat beer
24. Stephen - I'll let you know when I know
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - yet to be decided
26. Fingolfin - will decide later, brew next weekend
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like 
28. Colin Hansell - I'm still thinking, I'll let you know not sure yet

1st Reserve HKS


----------



## Weizguy (20/10/07)

Trent said:


> Seeings as no-one is doing a black beer, I may just throw in one of my brown porters. It is a beer I am reasonably confident in brewing, and if you dont like it, it wont surprise me :lol: So, yep, cant be arsed writing it on the list yet, but it will be a brown porter from me.
> Michael, welcome to the site, and good luck with the stone IPA clone. To be quite honest with you, although a very good beer, it is fairly unbalanced, so I would be heading towards less malt to back up the bitterness. Actually, alot of Stone's beers are a little unbalanced (towards the hops, of course) and their most balanced one being (IMO) their Old Guardian barleywine. Just throw plenty of hops at your IPA, and you will be right!
> All the best
> Trent
> PS Les, if you read this, after the comp season is over, I wanna try a bottle of your Ruination clone. T.


Trent,

Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that the Ruination-style is of the Imperial Pale Ale family. Furthermore, IIRC, the BJCP guidelines advise that the I2PA style is a "showcase for hops".
That leads me to believe that the Ruination, at least, is justifiably unbalanced toward the hop.

As long as I still have some, I'm happy to sling you a bottle of my Roo-E-Nation ale. OK, I'll put one away for you, seeing that you look after me quite well with your beers. :beer: 
Les

Edit: BTW: Welcome aboard Colin and all participants. It looks like we're fully subscribed, but still open to reserve some backup spots. Let the fun begin.
For my beer, I need to get a Schneider weisse clone under way and use that yeast cake for the Weizenbock. I started the yeast last night, and the Schneider weisse is in a no-chil jerry, just waitin'...


----------



## HKS (20/10/07)

Ahh bugger it looks like I just missed out on the numbers and all while reading the whole thread doh! Might be able to put me down as the 1st reserve? Its probably a good thing anyway. 1st batch I've brewed in 10 years so people will probably spit it out anyway :lol: 

Let me know if a spot opens up.


----------



## n00ch (20/10/07)

Ok well I'm mashing a Foreign Extra Stout as I type so that will be my contribution. Probably not the best choice coming into summer but meh. Doesn't look like there are many other dark beers in the mix.

Seeing as we are booked up I'll add HKS as a reserve.

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails.
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - Foreign Extra Stout
10. Tony - ESB
11 - Trent - you know I wouldn't miss it. Hopefully I will brew something drinkable
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight? - Belgian Witbier
14 - Punter- Kolsch
15 - Craig - not sure yet.
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB
18 - Shmick - Strong Danish lager??? need to think about it.
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Wheat beer
24. Stephen - I'll let you know when I know
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - yet to be decided
26. Fingolfin - will decide later, brew next weekend
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like 
28. Colin Hansell - I'm still thinking, I'll let you know not sure yet 

Reserves

1. HKS

Cheers


----------



## Trent (20/10/07)

Les
Yeah, I know that the imperial IPA is supposed to be a "showcase for hops", and I have drunk more than my fair share of ruination (and all of Stone's beers) right from the source. Shawn and I have also shared a few bottles of Stone, and he feels the same way, that although they are very good beers, and absurdly bitter in some instances, there is generally not quite enough malt there. Reading the BJCP guidelines, almost all the hoppy beers prefer malt to balance. In the case of IIPA "High to absurdly high hop bitterness, although the malt backbone will generally support the hop character, and provide the best balance".
Your last Ruination clone (that you so graciously put on at my wedding) was quite well balanced, IIRC. I really enjoy drinking the Stone beers, though feel they (and alot of other breweries in the states) have gone away from a well balanced, yet highly hopped beer, more towards something that is just crazily hoppy, and isnt drinkable all night long. Not that an 8 point something % alcohol beer is designed to be a seesion ale though! They are great beers, and America makes some of the best brews on the planet, I just personally would prefer to see a bit more malt to balance alot of the hoppy beers. It is almost like a case of one-upmanship with the bigger beers now, not saying I will never enjoy them, as I always do, just a little more malt can enhance the drinking pleasure.
My 2c worth only, so treat it as worth that much. And yes, I will gladly accept a bottle of your Roo-E-Nation, and drop you off my weizen batches for your opinion on the 2 different yeasts.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Tony (20/10/07)

Almost had a tragedy last night.

I racked the beer (ESB) in the afternoon before we went out to a work dinner.

I put it in a firmenter that has a bit of a dodgy thread on the firmenter and the taps tend to have trouble doing up tight in it.

I put the tap in and tightened it up no worries, gave it a wiggle and it seemed fine. opened and closed it a few times...... no worries.

racked and lifted to the garage bench top so it would be easily racked to bulk prine without disturbing the yeast cake once settles and finnished completly.

got home at 11pm from the dinner and found a liquid slick comming from underneath the work bench. It was comming from where i have 10 bottles of Xmas beer stored out of site and thought one had exploded. checked them and they were all fine.

while i was kneeling down looking i noticed a hole in the becch top that was all wet around the underside.

I stood up to find the top of the dodgy chipboard bench soaked in beer along with everything on it  

went strait to the dodgy tap on the ESB firmenter and it was loose, trickling beer out.  

it got a 1/4 turn to tight and was OK.

It must have poped out a thread a bit before we got home and started leaking.

I lost 1 liter but it could have been worse. the tap could have come all the way out. 

anyway there is still about 45 liters of it there and my swolen crappy and now smelly bench top needs replacing.

Im going to chuck the rifmenter after this. Its always had problems holding a tap. I have always waited for the tap to just pop out when ive opened it to take a hydro sample.

cheers


----------



## JSB (20/10/07)

straight to the grain house I say Tony !! :wacko: 

Cheers
JSB


----------



## Tony (20/10/07)

ive got too much grain to store in one of them but thats a good idea.

Was even thinking of making it into a compost bin for all the food scraps the kids leave.

something to feed the chilli crops each year 

cheers


----------



## schooey (20/10/07)

mmmmmm... chilli..


----------



## Tony (20/10/07)

ahhhh the chillis are another story.

I have a Goats Weed Chilli plant growing and found out today it grows to a 7 foot tall tree, i meter wide and sprouts chillis fro every ofifice.

ahhh back to topic.

cheers


----------



## head (22/10/07)

Well, have the Irish Red brewed. Throwing the yeast in tonight. All done over my First AG weekend. Being my first AG I hope it bloody well comes out ok. Read about my dramas and observations here if keen. 

My First AG weekend..........Observations and Questions

Worried that I will attend my first Case Swap and get lynched for bringing an attrocity along


----------



## Tony (22/10/07)

My first AG was a stout. The temps were not exact, i splached it a bit  hops were no quite right, firment temp was a bit off.

you know what.

I sent it off to a comp and it got first in the stout class. It was only a little local comp but the fella running it was an experienced brewer and a judge. HE asked me how long id been brewing and i told him it was my forst AG.

He almost choked on the phone 

your first atemp may seem lika a disaster but it will be fine. If it has faults its all good. We will pick them, let you know and you can impoveonb your brewing from it. 

thats whyt i enter comps.

I had a beer come dead last an the AABC one year.

I was shitted off but i learnd from it.

thats what makes us better brewers...... learning.

bring it on mate.

cheers


----------



## shmick (23/10/07)

G'day All
Changed my mind on the strong Danish lager - figured I wouldn't get to lager it properly befor the swap date.
A Spiced Belgian Golden Ale is now in the fermenter, bubbling away with WY3522 Ardennes.

Updated the list...

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails.
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - Foreign Extra Stout
10. Tony - ESB
11 - Trent - you know I wouldn't miss it. Hopefully I will brew something drinkable
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight? - Belgian Witbier
14 - Punter- Kolsch
15 - Craig - not sure yet.
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Wheat beer
24. Stephen - I'll let you know when I know
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - yet to be decided
26. Fingolfin - will decide later, brew next weekend
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like 
28. Colin Hansell - I'm still thinking, I'll let you know not sure yet 

Reserves

1. HKS


----------



## stephen (23/10/07)

Updated the list...

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails.
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - Foreign Extra Stout
10. Tony - ESB
11 - Trent - you know I wouldn't miss it. Hopefully I will brew something drinkable
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight? - Belgian Witbier
14 - Punter- Kolsch
15 - Craig - not sure yet.
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Wheat beer
24. Stephen - Spitfire Clone
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - yet to be decided
26. Fingolfin - will decide later, brew next weekend
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like
28. Colin Hansell - I'm still thinking, I'll let you know not sure yet

Reserves

1. HKS

I've decided to give my Spitfire Clone another go. Below is Trent's review on the very same beer I am aiming to reproduce. I've made about twice and have been quite happy with the results, however I still need more work to get close to the original. Hopefully with the case swap I'll get the feedback that will enable me to get that little bit closer to the real thing.

From Trent, 
"Just drinking away of your spitfire clone - hard to believe it is well over 6 months old already! Lovely carbonation (on the low side), plenty of malt sweetness, good balancing bitterness, and the low oxidation levels filling in well (like it should in an english style ale) and just adding to the complexity. Very impressed with this one - I really think it is better now than it was at my aussie reception."

So I will endeavour to replicate this.

For all the new people joining and giving this case swap a go all the best. This is where you will get honest feedback (always positive - even if sounding 'negative' ) with ideas on where to go from now. Your brews will only get better and your brewing skills improve. GO FOR IT!

Regards

Stephen


----------



## bigfridge (23/10/07)

stephen said:


> For all the new people joining and giving this case swap a go all the best. This is where you will get honest feedback (always positive - even if sounding 'negative' ) with ideas on where to go from now. Your brews will only get better and your brewing skills improve. GO FOR IT!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Stephen



Good points Steve.

While looking for paperwork for the Bitter & Teisted competition I noticed that the BJCP has an electronic version of their judging sheet.

This allows you to type your comments and scores into the standard scoresheet using interactive fields in the PDF. Perhaps this would be a good practice for the BJCP judges on the swap to practise their skills and either post the completed score sheet or email it to the swapper.

Dave


----------



## stephen (23/10/07)

bigfridge said:


> Good points Steve.
> 
> While looking for paperwork for the Bitter & Teisted competition I noticed that the BJCP has an electronic version of their judging sheet.
> 
> ...


As Bigfridge says above there is a scoresheet for BJCP user to use to improve judging skills. For the new, have a look at the style guidelines (daunting as it may seem) but have have a go at the score sheet and see how (a) your judging skills go and (B) how your beer is. Do not get frustrated if you don't seem to be getting anywhere, the first couple of times is like a newborn learning to walk - don't have a clue what you're doing but it seems to be OK. HAVE FUN!!

Confuscis: A long journey begins with a small step.

Regards

Stephen


----------



## stephen (23/10/07)

Oh,

Forgot to add the link to the style guidelines: [post="0"]BJCP Style Guidelines[/post]

ENJOY!

Regards

Stephen


----------



## Sammus (24/10/07)

Howdy yall... I've got a saison bubbling away, its my first attempt and looks promising - but its a recipe posted elsewhere. Is it bad form if your case beer is a first attempt of something not your work? I ask because this thing has taken ages (nearly a month) to hit FG and I'll be pushing it to get another one done before the deadline...


----------



## leeboy (24/10/07)

It's probably not bad form so much at all, but it is a risk of getting poor :"constructive" feedback. Having claimed it is going to taste like a saison the feedback given will be based on saison. So no its not bad at all just a risk... If it doesn't turn out. From this end I'm looking forward to it. Haven't had a good one since, I think it was les at Keiths farewell.


----------



## bigfridge (24/10/07)

leeboy said:


> It's probably not bad form so much at all, but it is a risk of getting poor :"constructive" feedback. Having claimed it is going to taste like a saison the feedback given will be based on saison. So no its not bad at all just a risk...



I would think that the only risk is that you will get comments on why it is a great Saison or what needs to be looked at to make it a great one. ie exactly the feedback you need for a new recipe.

IMO there is scope for useful feedback on a new recipe rather than a tried and true favourite where the swappers all say 'that was a good pale ale' and the only thing that you can say is 'Thanks, I know'. 

Dave


----------



## Tony (24/10/07)

I agree. feedback is the best way to improve your brewing. 

Books dont tell your beer is a bit bitter or has a slight infection.

I am looking forward to getting feedback on my ESB as its a style i would like to perfect. I think mine may be a bit light boddied as i missed the mash temp a bit and only hit 65 instead of the 66 to 67 i wanted.

cheers


----------



## Punter (25/10/07)

Revised my contribution..


1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails.
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - Foreign Extra Stout
10. Tony - ESB
11 - Trent - you know I wouldn't miss it. Hopefully I will brew something drinkable
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight? - Belgian Witbier
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - not sure yet.
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Wheat beer
24. Stephen - Spitfire Clone
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - yet to be decided
26. Fingolfin - will decide later, brew next weekend
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like
28. Colin Hansell - I'm still thinking, I'll let you know not sure yet

Reserves

1. HKS


----------



## Trent (25/10/07)

Well, I just pitched my offering, (as in pitched the yeast in, not pitched it down the sink :lol
Its just a simple old brown porter, I am afraid, but it should be at least drinkable. It isnt a big beer by any stretch of the imagination, but well within the guidelines. I missed my target OG by a point, which is the bad news, but ended up overshooting my volume by 2L , which is good news. For me at least. Thanks god I got a 30L fermenter off Mark a few months back, I ended up at 26L into the fermenter, before I even put in my 1L starter. At least I will have a bottle or 2 spare for myself afterwards.
Looking forward to the swap day
Trent

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails.
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - Foreign Extra Stout
10. Tony - ESB
11 - Trent - Brown Porter
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight? - Belgian Witbier
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - not sure yet.
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Wheat beer
24. Stephen - Spitfire Clone
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - yet to be decided
26. Fingolfin - will decide later, brew next weekend
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like
28. Colin Hansell - I'm still thinking, I'll let you know not sure yet

Reserves

1. HKS


----------



## Thethirstywench (26/10/07)

Punter said:


> Revised my contribution..
> 
> 
> 1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale. (Either that or another ale/prototype for the HAG 2008 brew).
> ...


----------



## puffer (27/10/07)

I have decided upon a Irish Red Ale, i am making it today  wish me luck !!

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale.
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails.
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - Foreign Extra Stout
10. Tony - ESB
11 - Trent - Brown Porter
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight? - Belgian Witbier
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - not sure yet.
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Wheat beer
24. Stephen - Spitfire Clone
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - will decide later, brew next weekend
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale
Reserves

1. HKS


----------



## n00ch (27/10/07)

OK i've changed my mind on the beer I'm submitting. I will be putting in a Oyster Stout instead.

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale.
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails.
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - Oyster Stout
10. Tony - ESB
11 - Trent - Brown Porter
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight? - Belgian Witbier
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - not sure yet.
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Wheat beer
24. Stephen - Spitfire Clone
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - will decide later, brew next weekend
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale
Reserves

1. HKS


----------



## stephen (2/11/07)

Unfortunately, due to a missing ingredient, I will have to change my entry from a Spitfire clone to an English Pale Ale, Sorry folks.

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale.
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails.
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - Oyster Stout
10. Tony - ESB
11 - Trent - Brown Porter
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight? - Belgian Witbier
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - not sure yet.
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Wheat beer
24. Stephen - English pale ale
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - will decide later, brew next weekend
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale
Reserves

1. HKS


----------



## craig maher (10/11/07)

Just updating the list with my contibution.............

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale.
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - dunno yet, probably a saison, or an american pale if the saison fails.
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - Oyster Stout
10. Tony - ESB
11 - Trent - Brown Porter
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight? - Belgian Witbier
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - American Rye
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Wheat beer
24. Stephen - English pale ale
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - will decide later, brew next weekend
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale
Reserves

1. HKS


----------



## Sammus (10/11/07)

Just updating the list with my contibution as well...decided on a more classic saison style - driven by hop use and yeast expression rather than spice additions. Just a basic recipe that well likely be developed further based on the comments from this swap 

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale.
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - Saison (WY3724)
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - Oyster Stout
10. Tony - ESB
11 - Trent - Brown Porter
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight? - Belgian Witbier
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - American Rye
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Wheat beer
24. Stephen - English pale ale
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - will decide later, brew next weekend
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale
Reserves

1. HKS


----------



## Tony (10/11/07)

Well Im totally discusted with my entry...... its shit!.

There was something wrong with that wyeast for sure...... mental note. If wyeast arives with already inflated smack pack inside..... send it back!

Im going to brew anamerican wheat tomorrow for myself and on the side.... make another beer for the swap.

Im thinking a JS Golden Ale type beer. something nice and simple.

cheers

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale.
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - Saison (WY3724)
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - Oyster Stout
10. Tony - Golden Ale.
11 - Trent - Brown Porter
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight? - Belgian Witbier
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - American Rye
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Wheat beer
24. Stephen - English pale ale
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - will decide later, brew next weekend
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale
Reserves

1. HKS


----------



## Weizguy (11/11/07)

Making the weizen doppelbock today. It will be even better if I get good efficiency, but it's been a bit variable and sketchy lately

Link to the recipe.

This brew is going onto the yeast-cake of the B&T winning Weissbier (a Schneider clone).
Gonna give Jamil a piece of my mind if this doesn't turn out like Aventinus. :lol: 

Les out


----------



## goatherder (11/11/07)

Can anyone help me out with some bottles up my way? I only keep enough for 1 swap so I'll need about 25-30.


Edit: Crisis averted, Keith to the rescue, thanks mate.


----------



## Insight (11/11/07)

Right, so I'm changing my entry too. I was going to dump some fresh Wit wort onto a WLP400 yeast cake, but the current beer tastes faintly of perfumed soap! Too much chamomile perhaps? 

Anyways, recipe need some tweaking so I'll go with something I know works - Smoked Robust Porter (modified Jamil's recipe). I won't get lynched for providing a smoked beer will I? I notice no-one else has... :unsure: 

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale.
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - Saison (WY3724)
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - Oyster Stout
10. Tony - Golden Ale.
11 - Trent - Brown Porter
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight - Smoked Robust Porter
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - American Rye
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Wheat beer
24. Stephen - English pale ale
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - will decide later, brew next weekend
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale
Reserves

1. HKS


----------



## /// (11/11/07)

Insight said:


> I won't get lynched for providing a smoked beer will I? I notice no-one else has... :unsure:



Smoked beer always goes well at my place - all that meat at Xmas - and will mix well with my Ninny Lager! B) 

Scotty


----------



## Sammus (13/11/07)

:angry: dunno wtf i do wrong!! very very pissed off! put my saison down tonight - 73% efficiency into the kettle - 30L at 1.045, and somehow i end up with 14L of 1.050 which is like 37% :angry: - was aiming for 25L of 1.052 heh... looks like I'll be doing *another* APA for you guys - hope it goes a bit better....

No boil over or anything, I just dont understand how boiling away over half of the wort (my evap must have been way high...) can leave me with only an extra 5 points... everything measured on the same hydrometer calibrated properly etc etc... guh this is so frekkin frustrating... the hydro readings were temperature compensated when they were taken, the wort was cooled and it was double checked and everything agreed...


----------



## Insight (14/11/07)

The smoked robust porter is in the fermenters, just about to pitch the yeast. Doesn't taste as smokey as last time, but time (and beer) may have blurred my recollection. Missed OG high by 2 points, so with bottle conditioning should come out at an even 7%. Hope it turns out well!


----------



## pokolbinguy (16/11/07)

Brew bottled and waiting to be swapped  .... now fingers crossed that my first attempt at bulk priming works

Pok


----------



## Sammus (16/11/07)

Updating my contribution

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale.
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - APA (Flying Dog ale Wyeast)
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - Oyster Stout
10. Tony - Golden Ale.
11 - Trent - Brown Porter
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight - Smoked Robust Porter
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - American Rye
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Wheat beer
24. Stephen - English pale ale
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - will decide later, brew next weekend
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale
Reserves

1. HKS


----------



## n00ch (16/11/07)

Updating my contribution as well.

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale.
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - APA (Flying Dog ale Wyeast)
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - AIPA
10. Tony - Golden Ale.
11 - Trent - Brown Porter
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight - Smoked Robust Porter
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - American Rye
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Wheat beer
24. Stephen - English pale ale
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - will decide later, brew next weekend
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale
Reserves

1. HKS


----------



## Trent (16/11/07)

Well
Due to a complete far cup on my behalf, you guys have gotten labelled with my NSW case swap APA (and they have the brown porter). No dramas, I will jsut adjust it in the numbers list. Hope it is no hassle.
T.

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale.
2. Offline - Style undecided as yet
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - APA (Flying Dog ale Wyeast)
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - AIPA
10. Tony - Golden Ale.
11 - Trent - APA
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight - Smoked Robust Porter
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - American Rye
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Wheat beer
24. Stephen - English pale ale
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - will decide later, brew next weekend
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale
Reserves

1. HKS


----------



## /// (18/11/07)

Ladies and Gentlemen, (its nice to say that...)

The Ninny Lager is on the go and will be, well, Ninny!

I know, I know ... you cant wait and I agree with you all .... 

Scotty


----------



## Tony (18/11/07)

OK. I must have missed something once apon a time

WTF is Ninny?

:lol: I can only imagine  and i cant wait :chug: 

cheers


----------



## MHB (18/11/07)

My Bright Ale is looking and smelling great

This time of year it's hard to find the time to brew so it's good to see a couple gurgling away in the shop.
Going to try to do a quick Raspberry Heffie to put on tap for the swap day - will also try to get a sample of the HAG Oaked Baltic Porter filtered and on tap, I am thinking Guinness Gas would be nice we will have to see how it turns out.

Please no more APA's as much as I like them there are enough now - how about next year we limit it to 4-5 beers from any 1 class; on a first in best dressed basis; just to keep the diversity; thoughts any one.

Cheers

MHB


----------



## bigfridge (18/11/07)

Tony said:


> OK. I must have missed something once apon a time
> 
> WTF is Ninny?
> 
> ...



Tony, 

As we say in the IT business, "Google is your friend". See here or this beer reference.

"I am not a fizzy yellow beer drinking ninny here under false pretenses." (Stone Brewing Company - maker of Arrogant Bastard Ale)


----------



## Sammus (18/11/07)

Mark: I've still got my attempt at a saison - I could bottle that as a kind of light saison :lol: I'm still to decide, if it's tasting half decent from the fermenter it could still be an option...


----------



## Tony (18/11/07)

MHB said:


> Please no more APA's as much as I like them there are enough now - how about next year we limit it to 4-5 beers from any 1 class; on a first in best dressed basis; just to keep the diversity; thoughts any one.



Can we limit them to none h34r: 




bigfridge said:


> "I am not a fizzy yellow beer drinking ninny here under false pretenses." (Stone Brewing Company - maker of Arrogant Bastard Ale)



OK...... Im a nincampoop and now i understand. :super: 

Just pitched my replacement golden ale...... damn it smells great goind into the firmenter. better than that ESB with the northdown and dodgy teast that wont carb the bottles. ITs still flat afte 2 weeks at 25 deg.

going to tip the lot if if doesnt improve in a couplke weeks

cheers


----------



## Offline (20/11/07)

Well, just finished brewing my contribution, i'm going to bed, got to work tomorrow (make that today) lucky i don't have a real job as such.


1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale.
2. Offline - Style decided (beer)
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - APA (Flying Dog ale Wyeast)
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - AIPA
10. Tony - Golden Ale.
11 - Trent - APA
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight - Smoked Robust Porter
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - American Rye
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Wheat beer
24. Stephen - English pale ale
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - will decide later, brew next weekend
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale
Reserves

1. HKS


----------



## Trent (20/11/07)

Tony said:


> better than that ESB with the northdown and dodgy teast that wont carb the bottles. ITs still flat afte 2 weeks at 25 deg.



Tony
Must be something going around, my last 3 beers havent carbonated very well (or at all), one is over 3 weeks old! I can only assume I put in priming dextrose that actually had no fermentables in it  I always prime at 4g/L, and the one that is 3 weeks old was primed at 5g/L. You would assume I would get SOME kind of fizz, but there aint really anything. 
I cannot understand it, and connot put it down to the yeast, as there were several different yeasts, and one fermented by beer out it just on 3 days (then I pitched some into a 1080 beer a few adys later, and it fermented out completely in just UNDER 3 days), so I can only assume the yeast is fine, and that there was something wrong with the priming sugar.
Fingers crossed for ya, I am taking to shaking hte buggery out of one bottle for a week to see if that improves it. Will let ya know
Trent


----------



## head (20/11/07)

OK. Last night I bottled my Irish Red. Did the refract reading and it looks to be sitting around 1.011 FG. Very clear looking with the yeast sitting nice and firm in the primary. I tasted it but my taste buds are all screwed at present. Anything I taste tastes the same or burns........long story. Fingers crossed that all my stressing over my first share AG was just me being a pansy.

Cheers,
Head


----------



## goatherder (20/11/07)

Well, my contribution is bottled. Now I remember why I use kegs...


----------



## pokolbinguy (20/11/07)

goatherder said:


> Well, my contribution is bottled. Now I remember why I use kegs...




I deffinately agree with that sentiment

Pok


----------



## Tony (20/11/07)

I have my backup brew bubbling. A Golden ale that smells great. ITs currently spewing yeast out into a blowo tube and bottle at 18 deg with US-05. the yyeast is on its third run.... being pitched strait rom the primary irment into a new brew as the beer was recked o it. Its so strong now its going nuts and rothing out the lid.

This one better work out. In starting to think the yeast was OK with the ESB. ITs just my experimntal hopping schedule.

The tops o the caps are starting to bulge a bit so it may be carbing up..... time will tell.

Either way there will be something in the bottle

cheers


----------



## schooey (21/11/07)

Well I tried my bottle of the wheat I brewed tonight, and its fair dinkum pus. It's a little cloudy like a wheat should be, smells like wheat, looks like wheat and its nice and carbed, but it won't hold a head and it tastes like its full of SO2.

So I've updated the list with a brew of Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale. It just may have to be the last one out of the case you try some time in late January is all.  

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale.
2. Offline - Style decided (beer)
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - APA (Flying Dog ale Wyeast)
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - AIPA
10. Tony - Golden Ale.
11 - Trent - APA
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight - Smoked Robust Porter
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - American Rye
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale
24. Stephen - English pale ale
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - will decide later, brew next weekend
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale
Reserves

1. HKS


----------



## Tony (21/11/07)

did you use that new dried yeadt mate?

cheers


----------



## schooey (21/11/07)

Yeah I used the WB06. I dont't know if it's a yeast thing or whether I actually should have rinsed the fermenter/bottles after sterilising even though the SO2 bottle says not to worry about it.


----------



## Tony (21/11/07)

why did you steralise the bottles?

I have never steralised a bottle and no problems. I rinse them out ater drinking and then a quick rince with a dash o boiling water beore bottling.

I have even bottled beer into bottles that had mould growing in them and the alcahol killed the mould. It turned white and sunk to the bottom.... dead. The beer was ine.

the less chemicals the better i say. SO2..... is that the metabisulate powder sold with home brew kits? I it is i have heard all its good or killing is yeast...... not germs but who knows. 

I like the boiling water..... works great.

As or that dried wheat yeast...... mine tastes like clove soup and was tangy and a bit harsh. smelt ine but tastes so bad i tipped it out.

I will be sticking with 3068. I preer bananna to clove in a wheat.

cheers


----------



## schooey (21/11/07)

Ummm... because thats the way I've always done it I guess. Bit like the 5 gorillas in a cage analogy I guess. I used to always use neo pink and never had a problem.. :shrugs:

Ahh well, you live you learn I guess. Maybe it was the yeast, it is a bit clovey. But it's got this metallicy chemical after taste. I'm not sure what diacetyl or esters taste like if they are excessive, could it be one or the other of those?


----------



## Tony (21/11/07)

yeah thats what mine had too. Perhaps it wasnt chenical in the bottles.

Mine smelt great but tasted tangy..... metalic is a better description. I thought i had bad yeast but.....

Some have had good success with it though. who knows.

I have a bottle waiting or you on the bar to mate..... 

Edit: not the wheat beer  

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (21/11/07)

Tony,

You cheapskate! Buy a new keyboard that has an "F" on it that works. Check your posts and see how many "f" 's are missing.

Schooey, keep the beer and sample it closer to swap day. It may become nicer with a little maturation, however the metallic flavour is unlikely to fade (if it's really metallic). [The SO2 should fade with time (*edit).]

Beerz
Les


----------



## Sammus (21/11/07)

Tony, you dont even have to buy a keyboard, I have a perfectly good one here that I'm not using, with an 'F' key and all! its uber cool black with a palm rest and media keys and all...its here if you want it - anything to make your posts closer to being readable!! :lol:


----------



## fingolfin (22/11/07)

Just updating with my brew, unfortunately it won't be completely ready when I hand it out, was a longer ferment than expected, then I was sick as a dog.



1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale.
2. Offline - Style decided (beer)
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - APA (Flying Dog ale Wyeast)
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - AIPA
10. Tony - Golden Ale.
11 - Trent - APA
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight - Smoked Robust Porter
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - American Rye
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale
24. Stephen - English pale ale
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - UK Double IPA - Double IPA with a british twist
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale
Reserves

1. HKS


----------



## Tony (22/11/07)

:lol: just pissed my sel laughing

its a laptop. and a work laptop so i have to wait or work to organise a new one under warantiy which may be next week.

I already had a discussion in some poor bastards post about this issue  

I do recal it died while i was writing a post and i ended it with "Ahhhh uck it"

cheers

PS..... thank god my login pasword doesnt have that certain letter in it.  that would have sucked.


----------



## Sammus (24/11/07)

Howdy.. have gone with some pommy swill just to be different  followed a recipe though cos I dont have time for a prototype. Its full of styrian goldings... so does that make it more of a slovenian IPA? 

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale.
2. Offline - Style decided (beer)
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - English IPA
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - AIPA
10. Tony - Golden Ale.
11 - Trent - APA
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight - Smoked Robust Porter
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - American Rye
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale
24. Stephen - English pale ale
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - UK Double IPA - Double IPA with a british twist
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale
Reserves

1. HKS


----------



## Tony (24/11/07)

Tried an ESB this arvo. Its actually Shaping up to be a good beer. 

Its been so long since i bottled beer i orgot how long it took to carb and mature in them. What a PITA!

ITs got a light carb which is great in an English Bitter but should gas up a bit more in the nex ew weeks.

anyway..... im thinking i will stop panicking and go back to my origional plan o an ESB 

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale.
2. Offline - Style decided (beer)
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - English IPA
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - AIPA
10. Tony - ESB.
11 - Trent - APA
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight - Smoked Robust Porter
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - American Rye
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale
24. Stephen - English pale ale
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - UK Double IPA - Double IPA with a british twist
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale

Reserves

1. HKS


----------



## Weizguy (26/11/07)

The Teninch Brewery Dunkelweizen Doppelbock (Double D) has been born. It weighed in at a paltry 7.2% alcohol, with a final gravity of 1.010. Should be a nice sipping ale, of which I'll keep some tasters, for evaluation purposes.

When the beer's ready to drink, you'll read about it in the HAG case swap consumption thread.

No photos yet, she's camera-shy. <_< 

Beerz
Lez  

BTW Tony, if your keyboard has no "f"s. I'll give you one to copy and paste. Just Ctrl-v when you need an "f". Copy from below:

f 
F

Hope that helps... :lol:


----------



## Sammus (27/11/07)

Well, my efficiency was a lot better this time (73% into the fermenter) but unfortunately I overestimated my boiloff. So instead of 25L @ 1.074 I got 30L at 1.064. Should still be ok though.

Damn that WY1968 is a good floccer! It looked like some gross soup on the stir plate, and within minutes of turning it off I had about 3-4cm of yeast at the bottom with crystal clear wort on top.


S

Recipe for anyone who cares:

Ruby Ale 
English IPA 


Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 25.00 L
Brewer: Sammus 
Boil Size: 41.34 L
Boil Time: 90 min

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.30 kg Pale Malt, Ale (IMC) (3.9 EBC) Grain 87.4 % 
0.64 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (118.2 EBC) Grain 7.7 % 
0.35 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 4.2 % 
0.06 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 0.7 % 
57.00 gm Fuggles [5.70%] (90 min) Hops 33.6 IBU 
40.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.80%] (15 min) Hops 9.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.80%] (2 min) Hops 0.8 IBU 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.074 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.064 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.022 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.8 %
Bitterness: 43.6 IBU
Est Color: 31.2 EBC


----------



## goatherder (27/11/07)

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale.
2. Offline - Style decided (beer)
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner. Wyeast 2001. 6.5% abv. Bottled 20/11/2007
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - English IPA
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - AIPA
10. Tony - ESB.
11 - Trent - APA
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight - Smoked Robust Porter
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - American Rye
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale
24. Stephen - English pale ale
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - UK Double IPA - Double IPA with a british twist
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale

Reserves

1. HKS


----------



## Tony (27/11/07)

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale.
2. Offline - Style decided (beer)
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner. Wyeast 2001. 6.5% abv. Bottled 20/11/2007
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - English IPA
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - AIPA
10. Tony - ESB. Bottles 1/11/07, 6.8% ABV 1.066, 56 IBU, ready to drink
11 - Trent - APA
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight - Smoked Robust Porter
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - American Rye
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale
24. Stephen - English pale ale
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - UK Double IPA - Double IPA with a british twist
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale

Reserves

1. HKS 

I just looked at the recipe for the ESB and i dont know what i was thinking. the amound of flavour hops i put in have infuenced the beer somewhat.......... but they are maturing well.

Drink it fresh i say. Its drinking well now so when you lot get it, it should be ok......OK  

Ahhhhh i will be interested to see what averyone thinks.

cheers


----------



## bigfridge (27/11/07)

goatherder said:


> 1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale.
> 2. Offline - Style decided (beer)
> 3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner. Wyeast 2001. 6.5% abv. Bottled 20/11/2007
> 4. David L - American IPA
> ...



My 'Just in Time' AIPA is underway. Should be nicely balanced with an OG of 1.069 and 69 IBU's  

Reluctantly pitched the starter on Sunday - reluctant as it looked so tasty with a thick creamy head that I wanted to drink it there and then. Boy that flying dog yeast knows how to work ! 

This pic shows the starter 8 hrs after stepping up from the smack pack.

Dave


----------



## /// (27/11/07)

bigfridge said:


> My 'Just in Time' AIPA is underway. Should be nicely balanced with an OG of 1.069 and 69 IBU's
> 
> Reluctantly pitched the starter on Sunday - reluctant as it looked so tasty with a thick creamy head that I wanted to drink it there and then. Boy that flying dog yeast knows how to work !
> 
> ...



What more could you expect from a Flying Dog?

Scotty


----------



## Sammus (27/11/07)

bigfridge said:


> My 'Just in Time' AIPA is underway. Should be nicely balanced with an OG of 1.069 and 69 IBU's
> 
> Reluctantly pitched the starter on Sunday - reluctant as it looked so tasty with a thick creamy head that I wanted to drink it there and then. Boy that flying dog yeast knows how to work !
> 
> ...



wow thats awesome, do you do anything special to prepare your starters? like oxygenation with an O2 cylinder or something?


----------



## bigfridge (27/11/07)

Sammus said:


> wow thats awesome, do you do anything special to prepare your starters? like oxygenation with an O2 cylinder or something?



Nope - just use the very best yeast  

To tell the truth this is more a reflection of the wort. I made the beer a week ago and popped it into Cubes. I collected 1.5 litres wort out of the hops in the bottom of the kettle and popped this in the fridge in a 2 litre bottle.

I smacked the pack and taunted it for a few weeks by letting it inflate and then not brewing so I popped it back in the fridge - did this 2 or 3 times. I continued this abuse when I pitched the pack into 200ml wort and let it ferment out, then popping this back in the fridge as I still didn't have the fermenter ready.

Finally cleaned up the fermenter last weekend so I boiled the saved wort and made the starter in the picture - next morning it looked that this ! 

Only oxygenation was a good shake when it was pitched. The reason for the thick head is lots of malt, lots of hops and I always use yeast nutrient.

Dave


----------



## pokolbinguy (28/11/07)

MHB and others,

Turns out I have to work the day of the case swap and chances are I won't finish till 4pm or so. I assume I will just bring my cases in before hand and you guys can organise the swapping. Only thing is, what time do you anticipate still being at the shop till? as I would love to pick up my mixed cases before I fly out to asia the next day.

Hope all is coming along well

Cheers, Pok


----------



## pokolbinguy (29/11/07)

Does anyone who is going to MHB for the HAG Xmas swap live in the toronto area?? I'm trying to work out how to get my case to MHB but also get my mixed case home before i fly out the day after the swap in amongst having to work aswell.

Keith the beer guy has offered to take my batch in to MHB for me from potters which may work well... thanks for the offer again Keith, greatly appreciated. But as I am working on the swap day and was hoping that someone involved may live in the toronto area and I may be able to pick up the mix batch on saturday evening after work...

Anyway could be a long shot but worth asking.

Cheers, Pok


----------



## shmick (29/11/07)

G'day All

I finally got my Spiced Belgian bottled over the w/e (after a 4 wk ferment) and the hydro sample tasted very 'promising'.

Finished out fairly low at FG 1.004 but isn't as dry or thin as I expected.

I was a little worried about a new combo of spices I used also but they seemed to have worked well without overpowering the delicate Ardennes/Styrian-Saaz profile.
I'll let others be the judge once it's carbed up however.

Still a touch of hot alcohol to tame in the bottle for few weeks but looking good so far.

Cheers,
Shmick.


----------



## leeboy (2/12/07)

Just updating my beer status to "ready to drink".

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale.
2. Offline - Style decided (beer)
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner. Wyeast 2001. 6.5% abv. Bottled 20/11/2007
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - English IPA
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - AIPA
10. Tony - ESB. Bottles 1/11/07, 6.8% ABV 1.066, 56 IBU, ready to drink
11 - Trent - APA
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight - Smoked Robust Porter
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - American Rye
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale READY TO DRINK
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale
24. Stephen - English pale ale
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - UK Double IPA - Double IPA with a british twist
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale

Reserves

1. HKS


----------



## bigfridge (2/12/07)

pokolbinguy said:


> Does anyone who is going to MHB for the HAG Xmas swap live in the toronto area?? I'm trying to work out how to get my case to MHB but also get my mixed case home before i fly out the day after the swap in amongst having to work aswell.
> 
> Keith the beer guy has offered to take my batch in to MHB for me from potters which may work well... thanks for the offer again Keith, greatly appreciated. But as I am working on the swap day and was hoping that someone involved may live in the toronto area and I may be able to pick up the mix batch on saturday evening after work...
> 
> ...



I am in Cardiff if that helps.


----------



## snagler (4/12/07)

Just updating my beer status

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale.
2. Offline - Style decided (beer)
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner. Wyeast 2001. 6.5% abv. Bottled 20/11/2007
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - English IPA
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - AIPA
10. Tony - ESB. Bottles 1/11/07, 6.8% ABV 1.066, 56 IBU, ready to drink
11 - Trent - APA
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight - Smoked Robust Porter
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - American Rye
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB OG 1.055 FG 1.008 Bottled 25/10/07 (Ready to drink, carbonation higher than I would have liked) Critisism welcome!!!
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale READY TO DRINK
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale
24. Stephen - English pale ale
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - UK Double IPA - Double IPA with a british twist
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale

Reserves

1. HKS


----------



## Tony (4/12/07)

I know its off topic so here is my disclamer

:icon_offtopic: 

I have some Chocolate Habanero plants that are going to get ripped out and chucked cause i already have a trillion chilli plants growing.

3 to be exact.

Are there any chilli heads thet would like one of these plants on the swap day.

They are very hot chillis and very hard to get growing but i managed it. Once they are growing you just have to keep them damp, feed them now and then and give them lots of sun for some of the hardest to get exotic chillis you can get.

let me know.... first in best dressed.

I will bring them along on swap day if anyone is interested.

cheers


----------



## schooey (4/12/07)

Yes please!


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (4/12/07)

Tony said:


> I know its off topic so here is my disclamer
> 
> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> ...


Count me in Tony.

K.


----------



## bigfridge (4/12/07)

Keith the Beer Guy said:


> Count me in Tony.
> 
> K.



Hate to see the 3rd one sitting there all lonely so yes please as well Tony.

Dave


----------



## Tony (4/12/07)

well im assuming they are choc habs. I planted reds, white bullets and Naga Jolokia and the choc habs. They have very different leaves to teh rest (big, round and lighter coloured) and took a lot longet to sprout.

After looking at plants on the net i have come to the conclusion that thats what they are but im not 100% sure as my brother and i had been drinking when we planted them and didnt mark the seeds. 3 weeks later i had 100 chilli plants growing

I have a couple of others as well that may be red or whire bullet habs so i will dig em all up and bring them along to see who wants what. but Schooey and keith are booked in.

cheers


----------



## craig maher (4/12/07)

Just updating my contribution status.
And keeping this thread above the QLD and Mexican case swap threads were it should be..........................   

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale.
2. Offline - Style decided (beer)
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner. Wyeast 2001. 6.5% abv. Bottled 20/11/2007
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - wheat/alcohol/belgian/alcohol monstrosity;
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - English IPA
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - AIPA
10. Tony - ESB. Bottles 1/11/07, 6.8% ABV 1.066, 56 IBU, ready to drink
11 - Trent - APA
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight - Smoked Robust Porter
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - American Rye - Bottled 26/11/2007 5.4% US05
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB OG 1.055 FG 1.008 Bottled 25/10/07 (Ready to drink, carbonation higher than I would have liked) Critisism welcome!!!
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale READY TO DRINK
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale
24. Stephen - English pale ale
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - UK Double IPA - Double IPA with a british twist
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale

Reserves

1. HKS 

Cheers


----------



## m_peve (4/12/07)

Hi Tony,

The chef (read SWMBO) has said she'd like one. Could I reserve one of the extras please?
I live in Bolwarra so could probably drop round and pick it up before hand. 
Goodness knows whether I'll be in plant caring mode by the end of the swap ( and I could be travelling home on the train that night -  )

See Yah
Pete


----------



## Tony (4/12/07)

yeah mate.... sending PM

cheers


----------



## Tony (4/12/07)

looks like thay are all taken

I tore out 20 odd plants that were getting cluttered a couple of weeks ago....... if i had of known.

Ahhhh next year i will grow a heap and arange a pick up day if all are keen

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (8/12/07)

So, it's looks like I'm bottling the Teninch Double D (Dunkelweizen Doppelbock).

Based in a cloudy last refracto reading, I'm calling this beer in at 7.7% alc/vol.
Kudos to the W3638, which gave me 83% apparent attenuation, the same as it does in lesser gravity beers.

I'll culture some yeast for ya, Tony. Others can prob obtain it from the bottle sediment, of which there should be sufficient.

Labels may not happen, due to many factors...but if I get inspired tonight, who knows.

My crown seal bottles are all cleaned and ready to go. Bottle caps and capper at the ready, awaiting a re-boil of the cold speise (left over in the kettle, when I no-chilled the wort >>Jerry-can full).

I hope it goes well, coz there ain't no backup beer, unless I bottle the HAG Oktoberfest, but that would require diluting the beer to make the volume. Hmmm..., quick calculation, I reckon that no-one would want amid-strength Okto-beer.

Now I'm off to sing "One man went to mow, went to mow a meadow"...and a Schneider weisse clone afterward, too

Beerz
Seth


----------



## Tony (8/12/07)

That would be great mate....... Im planning a dunkelweizen in the new year....... its my new years resolution...... to brew a beer using dark wheat malt  

cheers


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (9/12/07)

It's a change of beer from me.

Cheers,

Keith

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale.
2. Offline - Style decided (beer)
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner. Wyeast 2001. 6.5% abv. Bottled 20/11/2007
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - AIPA, Wyeast 1028. Bottled 07/12/07
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - English IPA
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - AIPA
10. Tony - ESB. Bottles 1/11/07, 6.8% ABV 1.066, 56 IBU, ready to drink
11 - Trent - APA
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight - Smoked Robust Porter
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - American Rye - Bottled 26/11/2007 5.4% US05
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB OG 1.055 FG 1.008 Bottled 25/10/07 (Ready to drink, carbonation higher than I would have liked) Critisism welcome!!!
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale READY TO DRINK
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale
24. Stephen - English pale ale
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - UK Double IPA - Double IPA with a british twist
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale

Reserves

1. HKS 

Cheers
[/quote]


----------



## /// (9/12/07)

Well Ninny is in bottle, Sammus would you mind being the Ninny Runner to Newcastle for us?

I'll do a Cannonball run type diversion for you if you want Sammus...

Scotty


----------



## leeboy (10/12/07)

Silly question sorry fella's but what time does it kick off on saturday? Looking forwards to the swap!!
lee


----------



## craig maher (10/12/07)

leeboy said:


> Silly question sorry fella's but what time does it kick off on saturday? Looking forwards to the swap!!
> lee


Guys
It's great to see the level of interest in good brewing in the Hunter.

So the tentative plan is:-
Saturday 15 December
After closing (1:30 PM , thats 13:30 Stephen) at the shop, we will share out the bottles.
I will make sure there are a couple of live taps and some alcohol diluents on hand, Ok beer and snacks.

If you can't make it on that day, please get your case to the shop before the swap, we will hold your mixed case for collection.

There would be room for a couple of reserves, because we all know things happen, so if you were thinking of getting your hand up - hurry.

See you then, if not before.

MHB

Here you go.........................

Cheers


----------



## Tony (10/12/07)

I saw mark today and he said 2 pm.

Im going to have to pull my ESB from the swap and put a golden ale thats not carbed up yet in. The ESB has a problem that i have had in a few beers latly. Its a bug thats in one of my firmenters and i cant kill it with bleach, iodophur, nothing. The beers were fine till i racked them to this certain firmenter that has ther bug in it. It forms a white layer on the top after a few days in secondary and gives the beer a funny sweet tangy metalic taste. 

looks like 40 odd loters of ESB is getting tipped out.

The golden ale didnt go into this firmenter and its fine.

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale.
2. Offline - Style decided (beer)
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner. Wyeast 2001. 6.5% abv. Bottled 20/11/2007
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - AIPA, Wyeast 1028. Bottled 07/12/07
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - English IPA
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - AIPA
10. Tony - Golden ale. Bottled 2.10.07....... NOT ready yet. leave it till after xmas.
11 - Trent - APA
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight - Smoked Robust Porter
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - American Rye - Bottled 26/11/2007 5.4% US05
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB OG 1.055 FG 1.008 Bottled 25/10/07 (Ready to drink, carbonation higher than I would have liked) Critisism welcome!!!
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale READY TO DRINK
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale
24. Stephen - English pale ale
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - UK Double IPA - Double IPA with a british twist
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (10/12/07)

my beer updated:-
I have saved a few small bottles for sequential tasting and feedback. If you keep an eye on the reports of how it's going, you can decide when you wanna drink it. Fair call?

BTW - all crown seal bottles, which are mostly VB, a Sheaf, a Tooheys Draught (taller) and 2 Fosters (peeeuuuw).

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale aka Teninch Double D (Dunkelweizen Doppelbock). 7.7% alc. Bottled with reserved wort on 8/12 (so give it a little time in the fridge - maybe up to 6 months for a strong beer like this)
2. Offline - Style decided (beer)
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner. Wyeast 2001. 6.5% abv. Bottled 20/11/2007
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - AIPA, Wyeast 1028. Bottled 07/12/07
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - English IPA
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - AIPA
10. Tony - Golden ale. Bottled 2.10.07....... NOT ready yet. leave it till after xmas.
11 - Trent - APA
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight - Smoked Robust Porter
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - American Rye - Bottled 26/11/2007 5.4% US05
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB OG 1.055 FG 1.008 Bottled 25/10/07 (Ready to drink, carbonation higher than I would have liked) Critisism welcome!!!
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale READY TO DRINK
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale
24. Stephen - English pale ale
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - UK Double IPA - Double IPA with a british twist
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale

Giddy-up young brewers
Beerz
Seth out

P.S. MHB's LCBA clone is "very niiice", like Borat said. And I hear that thirstywench's beer will taste nice soon after the swap and mature for up to 6 months, but I'm happy to be corrected.


----------



## Sammus (10/12/07)

/// said:


> Well Ninny is in bottle, Sammus would you mind being the Ninny Runner to Newcastle for us?
> 
> I'll do a Cannonball run type diversion for you if you want Sammus...
> 
> Scotty



No worries mate. PM sent. Dunno what this Cannonball business your talkin about is, I'm a bit slow sometimes though... seeya whenever you decide to drop in, before Thursday hopefully 

S


----------



## Offline (11/12/07)

Just finished bottling my contribution, which reminded me of why i have not bottled in over 4 years,

Firstly a trip to my fathers for bottles, I gave all my bottles away a few months ago. The bottles have not been stored in his shed for over 5 years and are in need of a very good cleaning.

Next a trip to my brothers, he has my bottle capper, get back home mmm bottle caps I only have 20 and they are over 4 years old. Back in the car for some new bottle caps.

Then I had to find all the other bits and pieces needed for bottling, Im sure it took longer and more effort to bottle it than it did to brew it.

I also saved a few bottles for tasting and will keep you informed on when I think it is ready for drinking. :huh: 



1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale aka Teninch Double D (Dunkelweizen Doppelbock). 7.7% alc. Bottled with reserved wort on 8/12 (so give it a little time in the fridge - maybe up to 6 months for a strong beer like this)
2. Offline - APA Bottled 11/12
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner. Wyeast 2001. 6.5% abv. Bottled 20/11/2007
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - AIPA, Wyeast 1028. Bottled 07/12/07
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - English IPA
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - AIPA
10. Tony - Golden ale. Bottled 2.10.07....... NOT ready yet. leave it till after xmas.
11 - Trent - APA
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight - Smoked Robust Porter
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - American Rye - Bottled 26/11/2007 5.4% US05
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB OG 1.055 FG 1.008 Bottled 25/10/07 (Ready to drink, carbonation higher than I would have liked) Critisism welcome!!!
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale READY TO DRINK
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale
24. Stephen - English pale ale
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - UK Double IPA - Double IPA with a british twist
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale


Offline


----------



## Trent (11/12/07)

Gday all
I have run into the sme problem as Tony, a bug in my fermenters that cannot be erased. It isnt a terrible bug, per se, but it mutes out the flavours in my beer over a few weeks. The APA I brewed is drinking OK at the moment, but nowhere near as hoppy as it tasted going into the bottling bucket, so I have already killed about 10 bottles of it (may aswell drink it while it isnt horrible yet). I bought 2 new fermenters off Mark, and now appear to have the problem under control, as my secondary fermenters are all glass, and dont seem to be contaminated (knock on wood!)
I have a saison that I am gonna have to bottle this arvo, and put that in instead. I know this will make the APA haters happy, but I hope this isnt a pain in the freckle for the rest of ya's - just dont wanna put in something that is a bit below par.
I will not have quite enough saison to do 28 bottles, and will have to throw in a few Belgian Pale Ale's to make up the numbers. The BPA is drinking very nicely if that makes ya feel any better, and the saison has a nice little tartness to it.
Does anyone know why HKS has been left off the list the last few posts? Is he still a reserve, or has he pulled out?
All the best
Trent

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale aka Teninch Double D (Dunkelweizen Doppelbock). 7.7% alc. Bottled with reserved wort on 8/12 (so give it a little time in the fridge - maybe up to 6 months for a strong beer like this)
2. Offline - APA Bottled 11/12
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner. Wyeast 2001. 6.5% abv. Bottled 20/11/2007
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - AIPA, Wyeast 1028. Bottled 07/12/07
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - English IPA
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - AIPA
10. Tony - Golden ale. Bottled 2.10.07....... NOT ready yet. leave it till after xmas.
11 - Trent - Saison - give it 2 weeks to carb. Also a Belgian Pale Ale - ready to drink.
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight - Smoked Robust Porter
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - American Rye - Bottled 26/11/2007 5.4% US05
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB OG 1.055 FG 1.008 Bottled 25/10/07 (Ready to drink, carbonation higher than I would have liked) Critisism welcome!!!
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale READY TO DRINK
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale
24. Stephen - English pale ale
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - UK Double IPA - Double IPA with a british twist
27. michael mosely - probably a stone IPA clone, not that I would even know what the real one tastes like
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale


----------



## joshuahardie (11/12/07)

Hi guys,

It sort of sounds like there might be a few late scratchings.

I am up newy way on saturday for a running race in lambton at noon and was intending on dropping into MHB in the morning to have a look around and maybe get a few bits and pieces.

If you need numbers to make up a full case swap, please let me know, I don't know if i have enought stock for a full 28 bottles, but I would be able to give you guys a split case of my first partial grain APA, that I can contribute and a untried kit pilsner.

I realise your rules were no more APA's but if you are stuck on numbers, let me know.

Otherwise have a great case swap.

Cheers
Josh


----------



## Sammus (11/12/07)

joshuahardie said:


> It sort of sounds like there might be a few late scratchings.



What gave you that idea? :huh: Seems like there are too many that want in, maybe we should do a 3 crate (42 bottle) swap next time!


----------



## joshuahardie (11/12/07)

No dramas, 

When I read some of the posts stating that there were some failed brews, I thought there might of been some last minute pullouts.

It is no problem though, I was not expecting to get in, just offering myself in the event that the group was a bottle of 2 short.

have a great case swap.

Josh


----------



## Sammus (11/12/07)

Yeah actually I was thinking the same thing at one point, they seem to have it sorted though. Lucky it didn't (hasn't... touch wood) happened to me cuz i don't have a back up! ... maybe you will be needed :lol:


----------



## razumikhin (11/12/07)

List update!

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale aka Teninch Double D (Dunkelweizen Doppelbock). 7.7% alc. Bottled with reserved wort on 8/12 (so give it a little time in the fridge - maybe up to 6 months for a strong beer like this)
2. Offline - APA Bottled 11/12
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner. Wyeast 2001. 6.5% abv. Bottled 20/11/2007
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - AIPA, Wyeast 1028. Bottled 07/12/07
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - English IPA
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - AIPA
10. Tony - Golden ale. Bottled 2.10.07....... NOT ready yet. leave it till after xmas.
11 - Trent - Saison - give it 2 weeks to carb. Also a Belgian Pale Ale - ready to drink.
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight - Smoked Robust Porter
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - American Rye - Bottled 26/11/2007 5.4% US05
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB OG 1.055 FG 1.008 Bottled 25/10/07 (Ready to drink, carbonation higher than I would have liked) Critisism welcome!!!
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale READY TO DRINK
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale
24. Stephen - English pale ale
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - UK Double IPA - Double IPA with a british twist
27. michael mosely - cascade / amarillo IPA, bottled 04/12/07
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale


Reserves

1. HKS


I'll see you guys on saturday.


----------



## Weizguy (11/12/07)

Trent and other concerned individuals,

On the previous post, I have added HKS to the reserve list again, as my first act as a mod on this sub-forum.

Les


----------



## Trent (11/12/07)

They've given you some kind of moderating power, Les?!? Lord help us all :lol:
Thanks for restoring the poor fella to the list, though, I would hate to be on the list the whole way then miss out due to a typo a few days before shut off date 
Could't be arsed bottling my saison tonight, will take the day off work tomorrow and do it then. That means it will have been in primary for 5 weeks, good thing saison yeast has evolved to be completely immune to autolysis...
Trent


----------



## shmick (12/12/07)

Dropped off my contribution at MHB's today - just in case I can't make it on Sat.

Will crack a sample stubby on Fri night to see how it's shaping up.

Cheers


----------



## Trent (12/12/07)

Just finished bottling my saison. Tasting nice, and I actually got 28 longnecks out of it, and an extra stubby so I can actually taste it! If anyone would prefer a Belgian Pale Ale instead of a saison, say so before 7.30am thursday, or you will be getting a reasonably tart saison from me. 
All the best, and looking forward to saturday
Trent


----------



## snagler (12/12/07)

Droped off my number 17 ESB into Marks today. Im unfortunately working this Saturday (again) so will not be able to join in the festivities. I hope you have a great time at the swap and all the best for Christmas.

Cheers

Adam


----------



## Tony (12/12/07)

Thats a shame mate...... would have been god to catch up for a chat.

I will just have to drink your beer instead

cheers


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (12/12/07)

Howdy, howdy, howdy,

at this point it looks like I will be unable to make an appearance on Saturday :angry: , much to my disappointment.

My beers are at Marks  .

Sadly my AIPA didn't stretch to 28 bottles so I have include a substitute. By no means is my substitute inferior, rather it is - and I am putting it out there - a very well made foreign extra stout. I invite any criticism, bring it on! I have labelled this beer, creativity being one of my stong points, 5S - the 'S' is for stout. Have a grand day and I am looking forward to the beers.

K.

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale aka Teninch Double D (Dunkelweizen Doppelbock). 7.7% alc. Bottled with reserved wort on 8/12 (so give it a little time in the fridge - maybe up to 6 months for a strong beer like this)
2. Offline - APA Bottled 11/12
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner. Wyeast 2001. 6.5% abv. Bottled 20/11/2007
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - AIPA, Wyeast 1028. Bottled 07/12/07; 5s A Foreign extra stout, Yeast S04, 5.5% DRINK NOW
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - English IPA
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - AIPA
10. Tony - Golden ale. Bottled 2.10.07....... NOT ready yet. leave it till after xmas.
11 - Trent - Saison - give it 2 weeks to carb. Also a Belgian Pale Ale - ready to drink.
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight - Smoked Robust Porter
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - American Rye - Bottled 26/11/2007 5.4% US05
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB OG 1.055 FG 1.008 Bottled 25/10/07 (Ready to drink, carbonation higher than I would have liked) Critisism welcome!!!
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale READY TO DRINK
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale
24. Stephen - English pale ale
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - UK Double IPA - Double IPA with a british twist
27. michael mosely - cascade / amarillo IPA, bottled 04/12/07
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale


Reserves

1. HKS


----------



## Sammus (12/12/07)

Alright, bottling done! One of you has a present in your bottle - the valve tip from my bottling wand :angry: I've had 2 blue bottlers and now a white bottler do this to me. Every one of them on their first bottle! I hate those things! Gunna need to figure out something better for the next swap... (maybe have more than 28 bottles :lol

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale aka Teninch Double D (Dunkelweizen Doppelbock). 7.7% alc. Bottled with reserved wort on 8/12 (so give it a little time in the fridge - maybe up to 6 months for a strong beer like this)
2. Offline - APA Bottled 11/12
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner. W yeast 2001. 6.5% abv. Bottled 20/11/2007
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - AIPA, Wyeast 1028. Bottled 07/12/07; 5s A Foreign extra stout, Yeast S04, 5.5% DRINK NOW
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - Some sort of English ale - Bottled 12/12/07; WY1968 OG:1.064 FG:1.015, 6.4%. Drink in a long time!
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - AIPA
10. Tony - Golden ale. Bottled 2.10.07....... NOT ready yet. leave it till after xmas.
11 - Trent - Saison - give it 2 weeks to carb. Also a Belgian Pale Ale - ready to drink.
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight - Smoked Robust Porter
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - American Rye - Bottled 26/11/2007 5.4% US05
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB OG 1.055 FG 1.008 Bottled 25/10/07 (Ready to drink, carbonation higher than I would have liked) Critisism welcome!!!
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale READY TO DRINK
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale
24. Stephen - English pale ale
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - UK Double IPA - Double IPA with a british twist
27. michael mosely - cascade / amarillo IPA, bottled 04/12/07
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale


Reserves

1. HKS


----------



## /// (12/12/07)

Sammus said:


> Alright, bottling done! One of you has a present in your bottle - the valve tip from my bottling wand :angry: I've had 2 blue bottlers and now a white bottler do this to me. Every one of them on their first bottle! I hate those things! Gunna need to figure out something better for the next swap... (maybe have more than 28 bottles :lol



Sammus is greatfully being my Ninny Runner for the Newcastle leg. As ninny lager was bottled last weekend its till conditioning and would be best to let settle as I used real Ninny Lager yeast and thats just a trip for me. So maybe towards NYE would be best to enjoy some Ninny...

I have to thank Sammus especially as he has to put up with for 6 hours the sounds of bottles rattling. I could tell a story about the F3, a hangover, bottles rattling, finding it hard not to throw up on the sound of every jingle of the bottles in the boot and a pair of amber vision sunglasses and a breath test! But for another time...

Scotty


----------



## schooey (13/12/07)

List updated. I will be there, can't wait to meet a few more of you.

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale aka Teninch Double D (Dunkelweizen Doppelbock). 7.7% alc. Bottled with reserved wort on 8/12 (so give it a little time in the fridge - maybe up to 6 months for a strong beer like this)
2. Offline - APA Bottled 11/12
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner. W yeast 2001. 6.5% abv. Bottled 20/11/2007
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - AIPA, Wyeast 1028. Bottled 07/12/07; 5s A Foreign extra stout, Yeast S04, 5.5% DRINK NOW
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - Some sort of English ale - Bottled 12/12/07; WY1968 OG:1.064 FG:1.015, 6.4%. Drink in a long time!
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - AIPA
10. Tony - Golden ale. Bottled 2.10.07....... NOT ready yet. leave it till after xmas.
11 - Trent - Saison - give it 2 weeks to carb. Also a Belgian Pale Ale - ready to drink.
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight - Smoked Robust Porter
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - American Rye - Bottled 26/11/2007 5.4% US05
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB OG 1.055 FG 1.008 Bottled 25/10/07 (Ready to drink, carbonation higher than I would have liked) Critisism welcome!!!
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale READY TO DRINK
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale - Bottled 9.12.07 DON'T drink until late January.
24. Stephen - English pale ale
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - UK Double IPA - Double IPA with a british twist
27. michael mosely - cascade / amarillo IPA, bottled 04/12/07
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale


Reserves

1. HKS 

As my first beer for the swap ended up being crap, I am a bit late with the back up job. It won't be ready for drinking until late January, but I'll whack a reminder label on it for a reminder.


----------



## goatherder (14/12/07)

Beer status update

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale aka Teninch Double D (Dunkelweizen Doppelbock). 7.7% alc. Bottled with reserved wort on 8/12 (so give it a little time in the fridge - maybe up to 6 months for a strong beer like this)
2. Offline - APA Bottled 11/12
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner. Wyeast 2001. 6.5% abv. Bottled 20/11/2007. Ready to drink.
4. David L - American IPA
5. Keith - AIPA, Wyeast 1028. Bottled 07/12/07; 5s A Foreign extra stout, Yeast S04, 5.5% DRINK NOW
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - Some sort of English ale - Bottled 12/12/07; WY1968 OG:1.064 FG:1.015, 6.4%. Drink in a long time!
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - AIPA
10. Tony - Golden ale. Bottled 2.10.07....... NOT ready yet. leave it till after xmas.
11 - Trent - Saison - give it 2 weeks to carb. Also a Belgian Pale Ale - ready to drink.
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight - Smoked Robust Porter
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - American Rye - Bottled 26/11/2007 5.4% US05
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB OG 1.055 FG 1.008 Bottled 25/10/07 (Ready to drink, carbonation higher than I would have liked) Critisism welcome!!!
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale READY TO DRINK
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale - Bottled 9.12.07 DON'T drink until late January.
24. Stephen - English pale ale
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - UK Double IPA - Double IPA with a british twist
27. michael mosely - cascade / amarillo IPA, bottled 04/12/07
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale


Reserves

1. HKS


----------



## Weizguy (15/12/07)

Just labelling the bottles, so there's no confusion.





See youse there!

BTW, the beer is actually drinkable now, but probably nicer in a week or so, so it's up to you when U consume.

Huge Beerz
Seth out


----------



## HKS (15/12/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Trent and other concerned individuals,
> 
> On the previous post, I have added HKS to the reserve list again, as my first act as a mod on this sub-forum.
> 
> Les




Arrgghh I saw I was off the list but was quite busy as I've have been lately and didn't checkout why. So I didn't bottle up in time for today when I saw I was added back onto the list thanks anyway Les. Sorry to disappoint guys. I may have not been ready anyway or they could have been potential bottle bombs if I had bottled them yesterday. Plus it probably wasn't the best idea to make you guys guinea pigs on my 1st batch after not brewing for 10 years :lol: 

Have a good day guys, have a few beers for me.

OT, but funny story:

Some may have seen this thread where I was looking to make a magic/miracle/jockey box
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=19355

I was down at MHB's yesterday buying the rest of the gear I needed for my kegging setup, beer/gas lines/JG fittings/4" stainless shank with female snaplock etc. Mark was out the back and I was looking at his miracle/magic/jockey box. He came out the front and started talking about it and I thought ahh good he knows who I am. So we are talking about cold plates vs coils, pros and cons etc. Then he goes "Some twat on AHB was talking about coils for jockey boxes" I then embarrisngly said that twat was me. :lol: Too funny. Thanks for helping out that twat yesterday Mark, much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## bigfridge (15/12/07)

goatherder said:


> Beer status update
> 
> 1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale aka Teninch Double D (Dunkelweizen Doppelbock). 7.7% alc. Bottled with reserved wort on 8/12 (so give it a little time in the fridge - maybe up to 6 months for a strong beer like this)
> 2. Offline - APA Bottled 11/12
> ...




Just updating the specs for #4 - American IPA. Bittered with Horizon and EKG, dry hopped with Tomahawk (aka Columbus).

Only bottled today so needs 2 weeks to carb up plus it hasn't seen any cold conditioning so a week in the fridge should see it drop bright.

David


----------



## Tony (15/12/07)

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale aka Teninch Double D (Dunkelweizen Doppelbock). 7.7% alc. Bottled with reserved wort on 8/12 (so give it a little time in the fridge - maybe up to 6 months for a strong beer like this)
2. Offline - APA Bottled 11/12
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner. Wyeast 2001. 6.5% abv. Bottled 20/11/2007. Ready to drink.
4. David L - American IPA. Flying Dog yeast 7.3% abv. Bottled 15-Dec so give it 2 weeks to carb plus a week in the fridge would do it wonders
5. Keith - AIPA, Wyeast 1028. Bottled 07/12/07; 5s A Foreign extra stout, Yeast S04, 5.5% DRINK NOW
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - Some sort of English ale - Bottled 12/12/07; WY1968 OG:1.064 FG:1.015, 6.4%. Drink in a long time!
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - AIPA
10. Tony - Golden ale. Bottled 2.12.07....... NOT ready yet. leave it till the new year.
11 - Trent - Saison - give it 2 weeks to carb. Also a Belgian Pale Ale - ready to drink.
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight - Smoked Robust Porter
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - American Rye - Bottled 26/11/2007 5.4% US05
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB OG 1.055 FG 1.008 Bottled 25/10/07 (Ready to drink, carbonation higher than I would have liked) Critisism welcome!!!
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale READY TO DRINK
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale - Bottled 9.12.07 DON'T drink until late January.
24. Stephen - English pale ale
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - UK Double IPA - Double IPA with a british twist
27. michael mosely - cascade / amarillo IPA, bottled 04/12/07
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale


just updating beer status.

Great day today...... big thanks to mark for hosting it  

cheers


----------



## n00ch (15/12/07)

1. Les/ Weizguy - Aventinus weizenbock-style ale aka Teninch Double D (Dunkelweizen Doppelbock). 7.7% alc. Bottled with reserved wort on 8/12 (so give it a little time in the fridge - maybe up to 6 months for a strong beer like this)
2. Offline - APA Bottled 11/12
3. goatherder - Imperial Pilsner. Wyeast 2001. 6.5% abv. Bottled 20/11/2007. Ready to drink.
4. David L - American IPA. Flying Dog yeast 7.3% abv. Bottled 15-Dec so give it 2 weeks to carb plus a week in the fridge would do it wonders
5. Keith - AIPA, Wyeast 1028. Bottled 07/12/07; 5s A Foreign extra stout, Yeast S04, 5.5% DRINK NOW
6. Scotty - Ninny Lager
7. Sammus - Some sort of English ale - Bottled 12/12/07; WY1968 OG:1.064 FG:1.015, 6.4%. Drink in a long time!
8. MHB - have to test the new LCBA clone on someone
9. nooch - AIPA bottled 15/12/07. Leave at least 2 weeks to carb up.
10. Tony - Golden ale. Bottled 2.12.07....... NOT ready yet. leave it till the new year.
11 - Trent - Saison - give it 2 weeks to carb. Also a Belgian Pale Ale - ready to drink.
12 - Peve - Probably American Pale (Golden)
13 - Insight - Smoked Robust Porter
14 - Punter- American Amber
15 - Craig - American Rye - Bottled 26/11/2007 5.4% US05
16 - Head - Not too sure, still on training wheels. Maybe Irish Red.
17 - Snagler - ESB OG 1.055 FG 1.008 Bottled 25/10/07 (Ready to drink, carbonation higher than I would have liked) Critisism welcome!!!
18 - Shmick - Spiced Belgian Golden Ale (WY3522)
19 - Leeboy - American Amber Ale READY TO DRINK
20. Danny Boy - 'Sugarloaf Sweet'
21. Pok - Unknown.... most probably a clone as I am still K&K with a bit of experimenting.. basically in for experience and some feedback. May put in a golden ale clone or something....suggestions welcome???
22. Loftboy - Hahn Premium Clone. Like 'pokolbinguy', I'm still K&K & want to do this for the experience & feedback.
23. Schooey - Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale - Bottled 9.12.07 DON'T drink until late January.
24. Stephen - English pale ale
25. Ms Thirsty Wench - Dark Ale
26. Fingolfin - UK Double IPA - Double IPA with a british twist
27. michael mosely - cascade / amarillo IPA, bottled 04/12/07
28. Colin Hansell - Irish Red Ale

Mine was only bottle today so leave unrefrigerated for at least 2 weeks to carb up. 

Was a good afternoon, cheers to Marks for hosting it.


----------



## schooey (15/12/07)

Nice to meet so many of you today, a great day indeed. Thanks again Mark for being an all round champion with your hospitality. As stated in the list, please keep Number 23 for one of you last samples, some time late in January, even later for it to be at it's best.


----------



## puffer_pics (16/12/07)

Hi just to let everyone know, #28 if you have a label on the bottle it is an Irish Red Ale stating this. If there is only a number on the cap it is a Belgian Pale Ale, I picked up one of the wrong crates and wasn't travelling back to pick it up There were 10 bottles of the Belgians in the swap. Sorry for any inconvenience. Thanks Mark for hosting the day. Merry Xmas to all Cheers


----------



## fingolfin (17/12/07)

I would just like to add, mine is pretty much right for drinking, I would suggest a week in the fridge, then have at it. 

Cheers for a fun afternoon all.


----------

